# The Peacemakers - Alternity, Star*Drive Campaign



## Ozmar (Sep 27, 2005)

Let's begin!

Gabriel Dane:

[SBLOCK]Administrator Jocelyn Kara, of the Galactic Concord, had requested a mindwalker of the Da'Shan Order to fulfill a special mission. The Order granted this request, and sent Gabriel Dane. After receiving a few weeks of Concord Indoctination Training, he meets with Administrator Kara to discuss the mission.

Administrator Kara is an impressively tall woman with long dark hair and Borealan features. She wears elaborate and formal robes and carries the tri-staff of her office. She greets you warmly and bids to to be seated while she explains her vision.

"The Mission of the Concord is one of Peace. And it is this inspiration which has quelled the forces of war and brought humanity up from the depths of its darkest nature. This Vision is inspirational, and I believe that any who are set to its fulfillment will come to achieve their grand potential."

"This project is the proof of my beliefs. We have gathered together a crew, drawn from many walks of life, across many of the nations of our great Concord. They are troubled souls. Each has a past that has led them astray from the Great Ideal on which our Concord was founded. I believe that by bringing them together and setting them explicitly on this Great Mission, that the power of the Ideal itself will draw them to fulfill it." 

"To ensure that they are guided down this path, I am requesting that you join their crew. Your job will be to monitor their mental states, to ensure that they are being drawn towards a more peaceful path in their lives. You will be assisted by the ship's Artificial Intelligence, which has been programmed as an emotive counsellor for the crew, and has been imprinted with the Ideals of the Mission of the Galactic Concord. The computer will assist you, and your psychic evaluations of the crew will assist her in maintaining a record of the mental improvement of the crew as they grow to fulfill their mission."

"I shall make available to you psychological profiles of the crew, which will be stored in CECCE - your ship's computer."

"Do you have any questions?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 27, 2005)

Vanguard Curran:

[SBLOCK]
You can still remember your father's words when you received notification of your "graduation" from the officer's academy.

"Congratulations, son! You have your first command. Sure, it's not much to look at, and you wouldn't believe the strings I had to pull to get you here, but now you have a chance to finally prove your worth. You can prove that you're worthy of the Curran name. I never doubted that this day would come, because you're MY son! And no son of mine was ever raised for anything less than his own command. Sure, you might not have any experience, and this crew may be a bunch of losers drawn from the dregs of the galaxy, but I know you'll whip them into shape. And if the Administrator has anything to say about it (and she does), you'll learn to command and make a good showing of yourself. So you do me proud, son! And listen to the Administrator. She's a powerful ally in the Concord. She may sound hare-brained with her blather of 'Peace' and 'Harmony' and whatnot, but she'll be behind you so long as you maintain your command on her pet project here. And make no mistake, both she and I will be displeased if you fail in her mission. But of course I know you won't do that!"

Administrator Jocelyn Kara, of the Galactic Concord, personally signed off on your commission to Star Command. You know you don't deserve it, but you're willing to go along with it as far as it goes. Who knows? Maybe you'll find some success and your father will finally be pleased with his 'runt' of a son. 

Administrator Kara is an impressively tall woman with long dark hair and Borealan features. She wears elaborate and formal robes and carries the tri-staff of her office. She greets you warmly and bids to to be seated while she explains her vision.

"Welcome, Captain Curran. Please, don't flinch at the title. You may not feel as though you've earned it, but please believe me when I say that you are precisely the man I am looking for. You were selected for this command precisely due to your lack of real command experience. I believe that people can and do rise to the opportunities presented to them when they are given the trust and autonomy they need to get the job done. This is your command, and I know that you will fulfill your mission."

"This ship embodies the principles of the Galactic Concord. As we are drawn from citizens from all walks of humanity, so too is the crew of the Pacific drawn from many nations and backgrounds. They may seem disreputable, but that is the very reason they were selected. They have had their problems in the past, but the Grand Mission to which they have been assigned is one of transformative power. I believe that, when people are given positions of trust, they can and will rise to meet the demands of the ideals to which they have been entrusted. This ship, then, is the expression of the Hope represented by the Ideals of our grand Concord. I know you will not fail me, because the Mission itself will draw from you the dignity required to fulfill it." 

"Complete files will be made available to you on each member of your crew. They are yours to command, and I have no doubt that you will serve them, me, and the Concord with distinction and honor. Your first orders are to go to the CSS Pacific and assume command, and prepare her for her extended mission."

"Good luck, and may the Peace of the Concord guide you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 27, 2005)

Dra'Ked KX-59230

[SBLOCK]
You have been selected to serve the Corporation on a sensitive mission. You were summoned to the office of Chief Financial Officer QX-54665, a man named Quentin Sikes. As you entered and awaited his attention, he rose to greet you. He is a middle-aged human with a hawkish apperance, a pronounced nose, short hair and a slight sneer when he tries to smile.

"Greetings, KX-59230. You have been selected to serve the Company in a mission of great importance. The Galactic Concord has requested a seshayan soldier to serve as executive officer on board the CSS Pacific, a small scout cruiser on an extended mission. We have selected you to fulfill this request. You will receive a commission in the Concord Star Force and carry out their orders, and you will report directly to me on any and all details of your tenure there. Remember that you are always an employee of VoidCorp. The Concord does not respect our ways, and does not understand the contract between VoidCorp and her employees. The Company has given everything to you, and you owe the Company everything. VoidCorp will not forget you, so take care that you do not forget VoidCorp."

With that, you were given details on the assignment, and traveled to Concord space. There you underwent extensive Concord Indoctrination training, and began to see the vast gulf of difference between the human society you had been raised in, and the one that had been created at the end of the second Galactic War. Eventually, you completed your indoctrination, and took the oaths of citizenship in the Galactic Concord, renouncing any allegiance to your former nation, and promising to uphold and defend the constitution and mission of the Concord.

Shortly thereafter, you received an honorary commission in the Concord's Star Force, and came to meet your benefactor, Administrator Jocelyn Kara.

Administrator Kara is an impressively tall woman with long dark hair and Borealan features. She wears elaborate and formal robes and carries the tri-staff of her office. She greets you warmly and bids to to be seated while she explains her vision.

The human female greets you in what you've come to understand is something that humans consider to be a warm and friendly manner. 

"Welcome, citizen Dracked." Her human voice, like most humans, mis-pronounces your name, but you've long been used to that. "You have completed the indoctrination ceremony and become a member of the Concord. You are no longer a slave to your corporate state. Here you are free, and your service to the Concord is freely given and appreciated. The mission of this ship is one of freedom and peace. This great mission requires great sacrifice of all aboard, and I am confident that you and your crew will rise to meet the challenge of this mission. The Great Ideal of peace is one which all species can aspire to. In your home nation, your species are limited by the prejudice of others, but here in the Concord, we believe that you will rise to meet the challenges presented to you. That is why I have asked you to be the second in command of this starship. I know that your people are not incapable of this responsibility, and I believe that, despite your lack of experience, you will find within yourself the capability to lead this crew to success in its peaceful mission."

"Your orders are to go to the CSS Pacific and assume the role of Executive Officer. You will report to Captain Vanguard Curran, and you are to assist him in running his vessel and carrying out his mission orders."

"Before you begin your assignment, do you have any questions?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 27, 2005)

Lucas Tyler

[SBLOCK]
You've been signed up for a five-year stint in the Concord's Star Force. You didn't expect much. Most recruits are volunteers who spend years of training, trying to crawl up the military ladder to achieve the privilege of serving on one of these vessels. You've been conscripted to avoid serving hard time for a white-collar crime. So you expected to be cleaning latrines or running cable through the bowels of some capital ship, the lowest grunt on the totem pole.

So when you opened your orders, you thought there must have been some mistake. Chief Engineer on the CSS Pacific? An officer commission? What the frack?! But the MPs took you to the ship, issued you your gear, handed you over to the commanding officer, and left without a word. Since then, you've had the run of the ship, and more than enough work to keep your mind on the task at hand. 

The Pacific is an older Geneva Trailblazer that saw service in the war. It's been out of commission for a long time, but it is now undergoing an overhaul. You've been working with the dock crew to put together the engines and install the ship's new computer. 

The computer is impressive, and you suspect that this is why you were assigned here. Its an experimental AI, dubbed CECCE (pronounced "See-See"), which is an acronym for Communications, Emotive Counseling & Conflict Engagement. It has a lovely female voice and personality, but seems a bit... unpredictable at times.

The ship is almost complete, and your engineer's mate has just been assigned to the crew. She is a Rigunmor woman named Jak Friday. She is a small, compact woman with a half-caucasion, half-asian appearance. She's a good grease-monkey, dresses only in an engineer's jumpsuit and has a cybernetic left arm. She's pretty quiet most of the time, but helpful and easy to work with.

The officer in command is Lt.(jg) Thomas Caine, an Orlamist who has been assigned to the ship as navigator. He's spent most of his time working with CECCE to install the navigation programs, but occasionally stops in to look at the engines and see how things are going.

The rest of the crew arrives today, and with the Captain's arrival, the ship is expected to fly its maiden voyage in a day or two.

OOC: Are there any preparations you want to make, or questions that you have, before the Captain arrives and we begin?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 27, 2005)

Liriani

[SBLOCK]
I am waiting for a more complete background from you before beginning, but basically Administrator Kara is going to invite you to join the crew of the CSS Pacific to serve its mission of peaceful outreach to the colonies that it visits.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker Espion/Telepath (Mind Knight)*



			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> Gabriel Dane:
> 
> [SBLOCK]Administrator Jocelyn Kara, of the Galactic Concord, had requested a mindwalker of the Da'Shan Order to fulfill a special mission. The Order granted this request, and sent Gabriel Dane. After receiving a few weeks of Concord Indoctination Training, he meets with Administrator Kara to discuss the mission.
> 
> ...




Administrator Kara[SBLOCK]
Taking a moment to compose himself before he begins Gabriel lets his eyes linger across the Administrator' visage. "If I am correct in my understanding you would like me to use my talents, with the assistance of the Artificial Intelligence, to monitor the crews emotional and mental states. And in addition to help direct their energies into endeavors that are more in line with the goals of the Concord. Would that be the correct understanding?"

Taking a moment he begins his next thought before she can speak. "I shall do what I can. But I must admit I am somewhat uncomfortable with using my abilities against someones will outside of combat."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Samnell (Sep 28, 2005)

*Lucas*

[sblock]

Safe in the life support room, with the door closed and pleasantly cool water recycling tubes to either side, Lucas lays down in his hammock and jacked into the Pacific's grid, such as it was. Settling in, he closed his eyes and began skimming his orders for the thousandth time while his free hand unzipped his bodysuit a few inches so he could enjoy the cooler air around the tubes.

_Report to CSS Pacific... Assist and supervise the installation of AI... Serve as chief engineer.._ As prison sentences went, he could imagine worse. He really expected some kind of high-pressure space camp designed for maximum coercive indoctrination. But they could get that in space too, and Lucas didn't let himself forget it.

Closing his orders, Lucas's nanocomputer sent a set of instructions to the Pacific's datacore.

>>>Load: Chief Engineer's Log, CSS Pacific.
>>>Begin Entry.

Lucas framed the words in his mind, phrasing them self-consciously in Galactic Standard.

_"Pursuant to orders, AI unit has been successfully installed on Pacific. I have remedied the 0.0000000000000000095s lag observed in calculation of differential stardrive equations though the installation of a standard military-grade type 986.1B supplemental logical cache. The AI requests its appreciation be noted in the log."_

That took care of his last obligation other than meeting the new captain. Lucas sighed and was distantly aware of the texture of his hammock through his bodysuit. He reluctantly disengaged from the shipwide grid. The warm, sterile interior of the Pacific returned as he opened his eyes.

For a long moment, Lucas stared at the pipes above. Technically, it was a courtesy. A formality. He didn't have to go out and meet the crew. Jak would be there to answer their questions. He really didn't want to go either. Lucas avoided Caine as much as he could, which worked out well enough so far. Caine probably didn't even notice.

Looking over at his combination jumpsuit and uniform, Lucas weighed his options. If he didn't go meet the crew, the captain would end up seeking him out eventually. He might be pissed too. Lucas didn't really care what the cvaptain thought of him, but he didn't want to spend five years in the brig. Pacific didn't even have a brig.

Zipping his bodysuit back up, Lucas flipped off his hammock and muttered to himself, "Yes, sir! No, sir! Frack off, sir!"

He seized the uniform in his hands and roughly pulled it over his body. Climate weave or no, his legs were sweating furiously before he had the jumpsuit over his shoulders. Lucas made the command decision to leave it half-zipped so he could get some air at least. He ran a comb quickly through his blonde hair and tried not to look too closely at his white face and the treelike shadows of veins that climbed across it. 

Adjusting the straps on his gridcaster for the jumpsuit's sleeve and mentally steeling himself, Lucas went to greet the crew, sweating all the way.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Administrator Kara[SBLOCK]
> Taking a moment to compose himself before he begins Gabriel lets his eyes linger across the Administrator' visage. "If I am correct in my understanding you would like me to use my talents, with the assistance of the Artificial Intelligence, to monitor the crews emotional and mental states. And in addition to help direct their energies into endeavors that are more in line with the goals of the Concord. Would that be the correct understanding?"
> 
> Taking a moment he begins his next thought before she can speak. "I shall do what I can. But I must admit I am somewhat uncomfortable with using my abilities against someones will outside of combat."[/SBLOCK]




[SBLOCK]
Administrator Kara speaks in a gently reassuring and confident tone. "Not at all, not at all. You misunderstand. The purity of the mission will impel the crew to fulfill their better natures. You are merely there to chronicle their progress, and to assist them where you can, and as a kind of control, a safeguard, should any of them fall prey to their darker impulses. I am not asking you to abuse their free will with your psionic powers (that would be contrary to the law and ideals of the Galactic Concord!) but to act as their guide and counsellor."  

She pauses and reflects a moment before continuing, "And of course, some of these people are criminals, after all. You may need to use your abilities to ensure the safety of the crew and the security of the mission. But only as a last resort. I firmly believe that the nobility of this cause will bring out the better natures of the crew."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

*Van*

[sblock]Van stood in spacedock looking over the ship. No, it wasn't much to look at, but it didn't have to be. He just needed it to fly, hopefully as far away from his father as he possibly could. _Yes, Sir. I'll do you and the Concord proud,_ Van had assured Administrator Kara. Of course he'd assured her. That's what he did; he told people what they wanted to hear. Or he made them laugh. Anything to keep them from coming down on him. Anything to have some peace. 

The dress uniform itched, and the stupid collar always felt too tight, but here in a major Concord hub, he'd have to wear it. _Look official,_ he told himself. _Look like you have the slightest clue what you're doing here._

Van sighed, turning down the corridor to the entry air lock.  His palm print opened the hatch, a rush of recycled air greeting him. Best to get to it, then. He took a step forward, then stopped.

One thing he'd had enough of was all this glaring artificial light. Official or not, Van pulled out his dark glasses and slipped them on. If he was going to have to face command, he could at least do it without squinting. That the glasses might also keep others from seeing the cold nervousness sweeping through him ... well, that was just a nice side benefit.[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 28, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker - Espion/Telepath (Mind Knight)*

Administrator Kara
[sblock]With a slight relaxing of his posture Gabriel meets the Administrators eye easily. "Very well. That I believe I can assist you with as we progress. I would only have two more small questions and I will leave you to your undoubtfully busy schedule. The first is when do I report. And the other would be where."[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Dra'Ked avoided smiling back at the human, knowing his smile would likely do little more than unnerve the well-meaning Administrator. The concept of peace meant nothing to the sesheyan, but freedom meant a great deal. "Thank you, Administrator," he said as a strange feeling gripped him. Pushing this feeling aside, he continued "I will endeavor to succeed in all areas. I have no further questions." 

One question did weigh upon his mind, however. Why him? Surely within the Concord there were those more suited to command, those with military experience...but how many were sesheyan? He realized his position was little more than a peace offering to his people, to show the galaxy how diverse and egalitarian their new government was. Whatever. He would show how skilled and worthy he was of his position. 

"May I depart, Administrator," he asked, rising to leave. "I am eager to begin as quickly as possible."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'Ked avoided smiling back at the human, knowing his smile would likely do little more than unnerve the well-meaning Administrator. The concept of peace meant nothing to the sesheyan, but freedom meant a great deal. "Thank you, Administrator," he said as a strange feeling gripped him. Pushing this feeling aside, he continued "I will endeavor to succeed in all areas. I have no further questions."
> 
> One question did weigh upon his mind, however. Why him? Surely within the Concord there were those more suited to command, those with military experience...but how many were sesheyan? He realized his position was little more than a peace offering to his people, to show the galaxy how diverse and egalitarian their new government was. Whatever. He would show how skilled and worthy he was of his position.
> 
> "May I depart, Administrator," he asked, rising to leave. "I am eager to begin as quickly as possible."




"Yes, indeed. Good luck on your assignment."

You easily make your way to the ship, arriving shortly after the captain boards for the first time.

When you arrive, a holoprojected human female suddenly materializes before you and says "Welcome, Commander Dra'Ked." (This image actually pronounces your name with the same inflections as a native seshayan. And as you look at her, you realize that the holoprojection is set on a very low luminosity. You can see it just fine, but you wonder if a human, with their weak eyes, would even notice.) "I am Cee-Cee, your ship's artificial intelligence. I hope you will find your stay on board to be enjoyable."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Van:

As Van approaches the ship, he is met by a trim, bald officer dressed in the standard uniform. This is Lt.(jg) Caine. He salutes you as you board, "Welcome aboard, Captain. I am Lietenant-JG Thomas Caine. Welcome to the Pacific. She's all ship-shape and ready for departure sir, and I relinquish command to you now. The crew is mostly aboard. We await only Commander Draked and Lt. Commander Dane, who should be along shortly. Our supplies are loaded, and the ship is ready for take-off. Would you care for a tour?" He smiles amiably.

You are standing in the ship's cargo bay, half-filled with barrels and crates of goods and supplies. In one corner of the bay stand two massive suits of powered armor, secured under locked restraints. At the door to the rest of the ship, several of the crew stand at attention, awaiting your inspection.

As you move towards them, a holo-projection suddenly appears in the center of the bay, creating the image of a young woman in crisp military fatigues. The image's face is sweet and friendly, and in a pleasant female voice it says, "Welcome, Captain. I am Cee-Cee, your ship's Artificial Intelligence. I hope you will feel at home here on board the Pacific."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Administrator Kara
> [sblock]With a slight relaxing of his posture Gabriel meets the Administrators eye easily. "Very well. That I believe I can assist you with as we progress. I would only have two more small questions and I will leave you to your undoubtfully busy schedule. The first is when do I report. And the other would be where."[/sblock]




"Report immediately to Captain Van Curran on board the CSS Pacific. The details are all here." She hands you a 3D. "Good luck, Lieutenant," she smiles.

Shortly after your meeting, you find yourself standing outside the airlock of the CSS Pacific, requesting permission to board. A holoprojection of a young, pretty woman wearing military fatigues greets you and welcomes you aboard.

"Welcome, Lt. Commander. I am Cee-Cee, your ship's artificial intelligence. I hope you will find your stay on board to be a pleasant and rewarding experience."

(Edit: See post #22 below for continuation...)


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Adjusting the straps on his gridcaster for the jumpsuit's sleeve and mentally steeling himself, Lucas went to greet the crew, sweating all the way.




Lucas arrives slightly late to the ceremony. He enters the cargo bay just as the new captain is addressing CECCE's holoprojection. He quickly steps into line beside the other crew who are already there.

The crew present: Ebon, Friday, Duke, and now Lucas.

Lt. Commander Caine is standing next to the man who must be your new captain. He's wearing the standard dress uniform, but also sports a pair of sunglasses, looking slightly like an over-confident fighter pilot.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Van:
> 
> As Van approaches the ship, he is met by a trim, bald officer dressed in the standard uniform. This is Lt.(jg) Caine. He salutes you as you board, "Welcome aboard, Captain. I am Lietenant-JG Thomas Caine. Welcome to the Pacific. She's all ship-shape and ready for departure sir, and I relinquish command to you now. The crew is mostly aboard. We await only Commander Draked and Lt. Commander Dane, who should be along shortly. Our supplies are loaded, and the ship is ready for take-off. Would you care for a tour?" He smiles amiably.
> 
> ...




Van returns the salute awkwardly, hesitating for a moment at the end as he tries to remember who's supposed to drop the salute first. He tries his own smile to cover the sudden adrenal flight response he gets at noticing crewman in formation and at attention. 

But that shock is soon replaced with the sudden appearance of the AI. 

"I ... nice to meet you, Cee-Cee," Van stutters out. Then, not sure what to do next, he defers to the closest authority, turning to Caine.

"Did you say something about a tour? That sounds ... yes. I think a nice leisurely tour would be a good idea," he says, grinning his mad cover-up grin. Anything to get out from under so many eyes looking to him for direction at the moment.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Report immediately to Captain Van Curran on board the CSS Pacific. The details are all here." She hands you a 3D. "Good luck, Lieutenant," she smiles.
> 
> Shortly after your meeting, you find yourself standing outside the airlock of the CSS Pacific, requesting permission to board. A holoprojection of a young, pretty woman wearing military fatigues greets you and welcomes you aboard.
> 
> "Welcome, Lt. Commander. I am Cee-Cee, your ship's artificial intelligence. I hope you will find your stay on board to be a pleasant and rewarding experience."




With a look of amused wonder Gabriel gives the AI holoprojection a salute. "It is good to meet you, Cee-Cee I am Gabriel. I am sure we will all find the experience most enlightening." Taking a moment to study the hologram before speaking again. "Could you tell me, or better yet show me where I might find the Captain? I would hate to break protocol this early in the mission." As he finishes a look of serenity plays across his face.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Van returns the salute awkwardly, hesitating for a moment at the end as he tries to remember who's supposed to drop the salute first. He tries his own smile to cover the sudden adrenal flight response he gets at noticing crewman in formation and at attention.
> 
> But that shock is soon replaced with the sudden appearance of the AI.
> 
> ...




Caine leads you quickly by your crew, introducing each in turn.

The first is a female mechalus wearing standard-issue jumpsuit. Her dark hair resembles dreadlocks mixed with various cables and wiring. She stares at you with a neutral expression, saluting belatedly when introduced. "This is Lieutenant Ebon, our pilot."

Next in line is a mid-sized human woman with caucausion/asian features and short dark hair. She wears an engineer's jumpsuit, and her left arm is clearly a cybernetic prothesis. "Petty Officer Jak Friday." She gives a perfunctory smile, which doesn't touch her eyes.

The next man salutes crisply. He's a tall, fit military type with a scar on his lower jaw. He's wearing a standard spacer uniform, and is introduced as "Spaceman Dukakis Lincoln".

And the fourth has just entered the cargo bay and moved up to the last place in line. He's sweating and wearing an engineer's jumpsuit which is slightly undone at the top. He wears a gridcaster on his left forearm. His skin is a flat, chalky white, giving him an unnatural complexion. His blond hair is slightly longer than regulation, and he doesn't meet your eyes as he salutes half-heartedly. "And this, sir, is Chief Petty Officer Lucas Tyler."

After inspecting the crew, Lt. Caine takes you on a tour of the ship. (See the layout in the Starships book if that is available.) The Pacific is a 50-year-old standard design Geneva Trailblazer with a few modifications, and has been recently retrofitted for its new commission. He points out the ample cargo space, gives you a quick tour of the various engine rooms, shows you the galley, the crew quarters, your stateroom, and finally brings you to the bridge. By the time you arrive on the bridge, Lt. Ebon is already there, and appears to have plugged herself into the ship's computer - biometric tendrils extend from her fingers into the console. As you sit to test the "captain's chair", CECCE appears before you and says, "Excuse me, Captain, but Lt. Commander Gabriel Dane has just arrived on board. Would you like me to direct him to the bridge?"

[Edit: Details on the ship to follow in a post tonight, once I can check the notes at home. -GM.]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> With a look of amused wonder Gabriel gives the AI holoprojection a salute. "It is good to meet you, Cee-Cee I am Gabriel. I am sure we will all find the experience most enlightening." Taking a moment to study the hologram before speaking again. "Could you tell me, or better yet show me where I might find the Captain? I would hate to break protocol this early in the mission." As he finishes a look of serenity plays across his face.




"Certainly, Commander. I would be happy to lead you to the bridge where the captain awaits you. Please follow me." The holo-projected girl turns and glides through the bay. As the image moves into the hall, it vanishes, to be replaced by flashing lights in the hall that indicate the direction towards the bridge. "Please follow me, Commander,"  the welcoming voice invites.

You follow the lights through the ship and shortly find yourself on the bridge of the CSS Pacific. There are three people waiting you: the captain, a mechalus female, and a human male.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

"Oh, well, I guess I should go meet him. Or maybe he should come here, or ... " Van stops when he realizes he's waffling out loud. Flopping down in the captain's chair, he decides the less he moves, the fewer decisions he has to make. 

"Right, then. I'll just sit here and ... assess. CECCE, go ahead and send the XO up when he gets a chance."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Oh, well, I guess I should go meet him. Or maybe he should come here, or ... " Van stops when he realizes he's waffling out loud. Flopping down in the captain's chair, he decides the less he moves, the fewer decisions he has to make.
> 
> "Right, then. I'll just sit here and ... assess. CECCE, go ahead and send the XO up when he gets a chance."




"Certainly Captain. I would love to do that. In the meantime, may I introduce Lt. Commander Gabriel Dane?" The sound of the bridge door opening is followed by the steps of someone entering the bridge.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Yes, indeed. Good luck on your assignment."
> 
> You easily make your way to the ship, arriving shortly after the captain boards for the first time.
> 
> When you arrive, a holoprojected human female suddenly materializes before you and says "Welcome, Commander Dra'Ked." (This image actually pronounces your name with the same inflections as a native seshayan. And as you look at her, you realize that the holoprojection is set on a very low luminosity. You can see it just fine, but you wonder if a human, with their weak eyes, would even notice.) "I am Cee-Cee, your ship's artificial intelligence. I hope you will find your stay on board to be enjoyable."




The holo-image continues... "Captain Curran awaits your presence on the bridge. I would be happy to lead you there if you wish."


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Certainly Captain. I would love to do that. In the meantime, may I introduce Lt. Commander Gabriel Dane?" The sound of the bridge door opening is followed by the steps of someone entering the bridge.




Van stands and turns to see the man who entered. He mentally flips through the files from the administrator, then he finds it. 

"Dane. You're the ... " his smile falters a bit as his mouth catches up to his memory "... Mind Knight. Yes. I ... pleasure to meet you. I'm Van. But you probably already know that. Um ... is it redundant for me to talk to you?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 28, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Van stands and turns to see the man who entered. He mentally flips through the files from the administrator, then he finds it.
> 
> "Dane. You're the ... " his smile falters a bit as his mouth catches up to his memory "... Mind Knight. Yes. I ... pleasure to meet you. I'm Van. But you probably already know that. Um ... is it redundant for me to talk to you?"




Stepping into the room with a measured pace Gabriel brings himself just outside of arms reach of the Captain. Presenting a salute Gabriel takes a moment to get a feel for the man before him. "Lieutenant Commander Gabriel Dane, reporting for duty." 

With the formality out of the way Gabriel takes a breath to begin answering questions. "Yes sir, I am an Knight of the Da'Shan Order."

With a slight smile that almost seems to pour from his eye, Gabriel almost seems to radiate a sense of calm as he speaks. "Yes sir. And it is a pleasure to meet you as well. But if at all possible I would rather just be known as Gabriel. I am afraid I am not quite used to the Rank that has been bestowed upon me."

Almostwith the blink of an eye, the calm feelings are joined by a air of mystery that is almost palpable. "No sir. I am here to assist you in any way I can."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Liriani:

[sblock]
Administrator Jocelyn Kara, of the Galactic Concord, has asked you to join her on the maiden voyage of a newly commissioned vessel, the CSS Pacific. 

Administrator Kara is an impressively tall woman with long dark hair and Borealan features. She wears elaborate and formal robes and carries the tri-staff of her office. She greets you warmly and bids to to be seated while she explains her vision.

"Greetings, Laera Lopez. It is a great pleasure to meet you at last. I've long been an admirer of your music and of your dedication to supporting the Concord and our Grand Mission of Peace. This Vision is inspirational, and your music brings the inspiration of the heart to the ears and souls of those who hear it."

"I believe that this Vision has transformative powers. Those who hear your music are touched by the vision, but those who dedicate their lives to the fulfillment of the mission find themselves caught up in its power, and are transformed. Their inner, better natures are brought out to fulfill the roles that their destiny demands. I believe that your music can have the same type of transformative effect, preparing all who hear it to let Peace have a chance to enter their lives."

"That is why your calling is so important. Your gift for music is a gift for Peace. You are more important to this military than 1,000 warriors. Anyone can fight, but that only breeds more war. Your gift is rare, and it is the gift that brings Peace. Will you help us achieve this vision: the vision of Peace for all humankind and for all sentient beings in the galaxy?"

[I'm assuming you say "Yes", especially since the OMIG has already assigned you to this ship and your agent has negotiated an X3D vid deal based on your upcoming voyage.]

"Excellent! You have no idea how grateful I am to have you on board the Pacific. Your agent has all the details. I wish you a blessed and peaceful journey. Do you have any questions?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Lucas:

[sblock]
After the captain leaves the cargo bay, the crew relaxes and goes about their duties.

Ebon follows the captain as Caine leads him through a tour of the ship toward the bridge.

Duke: "Hmpf. Some captain! Looks like a punk kid if you ask me."

Friday: "No one asked you, Duke."  She walks over to you, Lucas. "So what did you think of him, sir? He look like trouble? Think he'll be nosy?"  Just as you've set up a hammock in the cooler section of the environmental controls, Friday has set herself a sleeping area in the back of the engine room, out of the way and out of sight. You also know that she's smuggled a cat on board, and the cat lives back among the engines.
[/sblock]


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Greetings Cee-Cee. Thank you. I shall follow.  Following the AI, Dra'Ked wondered what sort of captain he was assigned to as he his eyes flicked across the hulls of the ship, studying the design.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> With a slight smile that almost seems to pour from his eye, Gabriel almost seems to radiate a sense of calm as he speaks. "Yes sir. And it is a pleasure to meet you as well. But if at all possible I would rather just be known as Gabriel. I am afraid I am not quite used to the Rank that has been bestowed upon me."




Van noticeably relaxes. "Thank goodness. You can call me Van. I'm the same way about all this social stratifying, just between you and me..." He pauses a moment and looks around the deck, amending sheepishly "... and Ebon, I guess. And Caine. Then, a little louder, looking up at the ceiling. "And CECCE. Can't forget CECCE, right?"



> Almost with the blink of an eye, the calm feelings are joined by a air of mystery that is almost palpable. "No sir. I am here to assist you in any way I can."




Having learned from his previous faux pas, Van closes in before continuing, lowering his voice considerably. "Um, just so we're clear, are you--with the mind-reading, is that an always on sort of thing?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 28, 2005)

OOC: Ignore what was here before. Posted too soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar:
[sblock]No, ma'am, no questions. I'm very happy to be a part of the solution, you can count on me. Liriani flashes her a smile and strides aboard the Pacific.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Greetings Cee-Cee. Thank you. I shall follow.  Following the AI, Dra'Ked wondered what sort of captain he was assigned to as he his eyes flicked across the hulls of the ship, studying the design.




"Right this way, sir." The holo-image walks into the corridor and vanishes, being replaced by guidelights and a friendly female voice. "The bridge is right this way."

Presently, you are led to the bridge of the ship, which is occupied by three humans and a mechalus.

The holo-image of CECCE is also present, and announces your arrival. "Captain,"  she says in a welcoming tone, "may I present Commander Dra'Ked? We're all here, and isn't it wonderful!" She finishes with some kind of giggling sound that grates on your ears.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Van noticeably relaxes. "Thank goodness. You can call me Van. I'm the same way about all this social stratifying, just between you and me..." He pauses a moment and looks around the deck, amending sheepishly "... and Ebon, I guess. And Caine. Then, a little louder, looking up at the ceiling. "And CECCE. Can't forget CECCE, right?"
> 
> "Right, sir!" The holo-image of CECCE flashes a brilliant smile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samnell (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Duke: "Hmpf. Some captain! Looks like a punk kid if you ask me."




Lucas mentally filed away Duke's commentary for future reference.



> Friday: "No one asked you, Duke."  She walks over to you, Lucas. "So what did you think of him, sir? He look like trouble? Think he'll be nosy?"  Just as you've set up a hammock in the cooler section of the environmental controls, Friday has set herself a sleeping area in the back of the engine room, out of the way and out of sight. You also know that she's smuggled a cat on board, and the cat lives back among the engines.




"He didn't seem too curious so far, but we don't have a lot of data to work with. He didn't ask why I was late," Lucas smirked. _What else can I get away with?_

Lucas looked down the way the captain went and shrugged. "Guess we'll find out."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ozmar:
> [sblock]No, ma'am, no questions. I'm very happy to be a part of the solution, you can count on me. Liriani flashes her a smile and strides aboard the Pacific.[/sblock]




[sblock]
As you board the pacific, you see that CJ-5 is already present with your skycar, and is busy unloading your things. There is also a large military man with a scar and short, dark hair. He is pretty handsome, in a rough and dangerous sort of way. He sees you as you enter and stares: "Is that Laera Lopez?" he says, somewhat stupidly.

A holoimage of a young girl in a military dress appears before you, and speaks in a pleasant voice, "Greetings, Miss Lopez. I am Cee-Cee, Pacific's artificial intelligence. Welcome aboard! Is there anything I can do to make your stay more comfortable? I would be happy to lead you to your quarters or give you an overview of the vessel."
[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Lucas looked down the way the captain went and shrugged. "Guess we'll find out."




As your talking, a skycar cruises into the bay and lands noisily.

"What the frack-" Duke exclaims.

CECCE appears and says, "Oh, this must be our passenger. Please allow me to handle the details. Duke, could you please stay and help unload the supplies?"

Friday says "Let's get out of here before we're roped into this as well,"  as she ducks out of the bay, heading back to engineering.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> As you are continuing your conversation, the doors open and a seshayan deftly slides onto the bridge.
> "Captain,"  CECCE says in a welcoming tone, "may I present Commander Dra'Ked? We're all here, and isn't it wonderful!" She giggles in a pleasing, yet somewhat odd manner.




Even behind his sunglasses, it's easy to see Van's eyes have gone wide at the sight of the seshayan. His smile big and genuine, he waves Dra'Ked over.

"You know, I couldn't believe it when I read the file and saw I got a seshayan on the crew. I have to tell you, I am completely fascinated with what I've read about your physiology. And those are--wow, the wings and the tail are even more impressive in person, aren't they?"

The gush stops for a moment, and a slight blush replaces it. Van grabs the back of his neck, more restrained. "Sorry. I get a little excited sometimes. I'm Van. Curran. The captain. Of the Pacific." The string of amendments stops and Van simply nods his head, more or less back in control. "Good to meet you."

Almost as an afterthought he remembers to salute.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> CECCE appears and says, "Oh, this must be our passenger. Please allow me to handle the details. Duke, could you please stay and help unload the supplies?"
> 
> Friday says "Let's get out of here before we're roped into this as well,"  as she ducks out of the bay, heading back to engineering.




"Damn straight," Lucas heads the same way. Once clear of the cargo bay, Lucas glances back and ahead to make sure they're momentarily alone.

"I'd make sure the ... you know ... sticks to the back of the compartment. There's enough space behind the tachyon emitter and if he's checking back there, he'll probably be counting every screw anyway."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> As you board the pacific, you see that CJ-5 is already present with your skycar, and is busy unloading your things. There is also a large military man with a scar and short, dark hair. He is pretty handsome, in a rough and dangerous sort of way. He sees you as you enter and stares: "Is that Laera Lopez?" he says, somewhat stupidly.
> 
> A holoimage of a young girl in a military dress appears before you, and speaks in a pleasant voice, "Greetings, Miss Lopez. I am Cee-Cee, Pacific's artificial intelligence. Welcome aboard! Is there anything I can do to make your stay more comfortable? I would be happy to lead you to your quarters or give you an overview of the vessel."
> [/sblock]




[sblock]Laera rolls her head around her neck, feeling the muscles loosen a bit. She looks right at the man and flashes him a great big smile. "Thank you Cee-Cee, I am a bit hungry, who do I see about that," Laera asks. Before Cee-Cee can respond she shoots out another question, "Is there a place onboard that has plenty of floorspace so that I can practice my dancing?"[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 28, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker - Espion/Telepath (Mind Knight)*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Having learned from his previous faux pas, Van closes in before continuing, lowering his voice considerably. "Um, just so we're clear, are you--with the mind-reading, is that an always on sort of thing?"




His face still a stoic mask even as the the Captain steps forward. Gabriel inwardly chuckles at Van' words. "No sir. Most ability is a result of the desire and will of the individual."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Damn straight," Lucas heads the same way. Once clear of the cargo bay, Lucas glances back and ahead to make sure they're momentarily alone.
> 
> "I'd make sure the ... you know ... sticks to the back of the compartment. There's enough space behind the tachyon emitter and if he's checking back there, he'll probably be counting every screw anyway."




"What, Pixel? Oh, she'll be all right. Anyway, once we're in drivespace, what's he gonna do, right?" Friday shrugs as though there's nothing the captain could do about it.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> [sblock]Laera rolls her head around her neck, feeling the muscles loosen a bit. She looks right at the man and flashes him a great big smile. "Thank you Cee-Cee, I am a bit hungry, who do I see about that," Laera asks. Before Cee-Cee can respond she shoots out another question, "Is there a place onboard that has plenty of floorspace so that I can practice my dancing?"[/sblock]




"Certainly, Miss Lopez. The galley is right this way. As to the floorspace, we've converted one of the bays into your personal quarters, and I believe you will find it is quite spacious. Perhaps you can practice dancing there?"  The holoimage leads you out of the bay, and by voice and flash leads you to a well-maintained, but somewhat spartan galley. Once there, another holoimage appears. "I am capable of preparing meals with one of my remotes, but I am afraid they are temporarily offline. It seems that Petty Officer Friday did not appreciate my cooking."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Certainly, Miss Lopez. The galley is right this way. As to the floorspace, we've converted one of the bays into your personal quarters, and I believe you will find it is quite spacious. Perhaps you can practice dancing there?"  The holoimage leads you out of the bay, and by voice and flash leads you to a well-maintained, but somewhat spartan galley. Once there, another holoimage appears. "I am capable of preparing meals with one of my remotes, but I am afraid they are temporarily offline. It seems that Petty Officer Friday did not appreciate my cooking."



"That is most certainly acceptable Cee-Cee. I am looking forward to interacting with the crew. I am knowledgeable with computers, so if you'd like I could re-enable the system function for you. I am desperately hungry and require sustenance."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> "That is most certainly acceptable Cee-Cee. I am looking forward to interacting with the crew. I am knowledgeable with computers, so if you'd like I could re-enable the system function for you. I am desperately hungry and require sustenance."




"Without my drones, I am afraid that I cannot prepare you anything, but you are certainly free to prepare something for yourself. And if you would like to restore my drones, that would be wonderful! But don't let Friday find out, or she will be mad." The holo-image does a little dance. "Oh! I should let the captain know that you've arrived. He'll be so excited!"


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

*Meanwhile, on the bridge...*

CECCE appears with a fanfare of some popular music by the artist Laera Lopez, and she announces: "Captain! Our guest of honor has arrived! Miss Laera Lopez is on board. Would you like to meet her?"  The girl-image looks excited and is wearing the same military uniform, but has a definitely non-regulation haircut. It looks more like something that's in style among the teen-age girls among the core worlds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2005)

Liriani sets about to re-enable Cee-Cee's drones.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Dra'Ken returns the salute somwhat uncomfortably. Certainly this fool isn't the captain, he wonders to himself. "It is equally good to meet you, sir. Although this is my first posting as a military officer, I shall not fail you. After greeting the captain, Dra'Ken directs a nod towards the rest of the crew present on the bridge.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Liriani sets about to re-enable Cee-Cee's drones.




OOC: Cool, a skill check. Now how did those work again?

I think this is a complex skill check, and we need to determine the appropriate skill... I'll research it at home in an hour or two and then post back what I think it is. If you have a suggestion, let me know. /OOC

CECCE happily shows you to the computer room across the hall from the galley. She points out that Friday has entered a block on the drone subroutine, and created a second block that prevents CECCE from attempting to remove the programs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> CECCE happily shows you to the computer room across the hall from the galley. She points out that Friday has entered a block on the drone subroutine, and created a second block that prevents CECCE from attempting to remove the programs.



The first thing Liriani will set about doing is removing the second block. Then she'll try to remove the first one.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

"Oh, I almost forgot. The rest of the crew, then," . Van points to each member in turn, introducing the pilot, mind knight, and navigator. "Everyone, this is the new XO, Dra'Ked."

At the sudden announcement of Laera Lopez's arrival, Van blanches. 

Crud. He'd had actually managed to forget his first trip was going to include a celebrity passanger. He was just getting his brain around dealing with crewmen and ranks and executive decisions. Now he had to figure out how to get all that to mesh with the glam life of a diva. 

"You know what, CECCE? Maybe we should leave our guest alone for a little while. You know, she's probably had a long trip and all, and she'll want to get settled, right? Maybe just... okay, let her know she's welcome to visit the bridge whenever she's settled, but we thought she might like some time alone to collect herself before having to deal with all the rigamarole of orientation and the like." Yeah. That sounded like a good plan. Welcome, but no pressure.

Then Van turns to his deck crew and asks under his breath "Um, do we _have_ an orientation?"


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Then Van turns to his deck crew and asks under his breath "Um, do we _have_ an orientation?"




Caine arches an eyebrow. "Uh, 'orientation', sir? I am not sure what you mean. It was my understanding that we'd be taking the ship out for a shake-down cruise, if that's what you have in mind?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "What, Pixel? Oh, she'll be all right. Anyway, once we're in drivespace, what's he gonna do, right?" Friday shrugs as though there's nothing the captain could do about it.




"I'd just keep it quiet until we have a better fix on him," Lucas maintains as they enter Main Engineering. 

"Something I've been meaning to ask you, Friday. Why'd you sign up for this?" Lucas asks conversationally.


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2005)

Van claps his hands together at the mention of the shake down run and smiles

"Yes! Shakedown. Sounds good. You know what? Just send me an update when that's scheduled. Now, if you don't mind, folks, I'm going to see if all my things made it to my quarters. Review reports, schedules, that sort of thing. Everyone keep up the good work."

With that and an affable smile, Van retreats from the bridge, heading for his quarters. Thankfully his memory's never seemed to be hampered by his nerves, so he has no trouble finding the stateroom Caine had pointed out.

The first thing Van does is slash the light down to one-quarter and take off his sunglasses. Then he starts changing out of his uniform and into some more comfortable fatigues. He'll probably need to gussy up again when he meets their star, but for now he's going to take a minute to get comfortable.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 28, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker - Espion/Telepath (Mind Knight)*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Oh, I almost forgot. The rest of the crew, then," . Van points to each member in turn, introducing the pilot, mind knight, and navigator. "Everyone, this is the new XO, Dra'Ked."




As the Captain become preoccupied with the arrival of Miss Laera Lopez, Gabriel takes the opportunity to greet the executive officer. With a quick salute, "Lieutenant Commander Gabriel Dane." After a moment Gabriel continues, "It is a pleasure to meet you Commander Dra-Ken*."


* Still not a correct pronunciation but not a complete slaughter either.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Dra'Ken returns the salute, again somewhat uncomfortably. These military types just love to fire off these things, he thinks to himself idly. Likewise. A pleasure to meet all of you. Who is our guest of honor that the Captain seems so flustered over? Is she important?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 28, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker - Espion/Telepath (Mind Knight)*

With the Captain passing from the room Gabriel turns to Dra'Ken with a calm and relaxed manner. "Commander what is your prefered mode of address? I ask only because the Captain seems very relaxed on the subject. But personally I do not want to offend if you want something different. But as far as the identity of our passenger and why it is having an effect of the Captain I am unsure."

Moving to find and get a look at the Communications station, he has a thought somewhat embarrassed he didn't think of it sooner. _Note to self check those files as soon as possible._ "Ce-Ce who is the special passenger?"


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 28, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I'd just keep it quiet until we have a better fix on him," Lucas maintains as they enter Main Engineering.
> 
> "Something I've been meaning to ask you, Friday. Why'd you sign up for this?" Lucas asks conversationally.




Friday suddenly gets a little defensive, "What's that supposed to mean? Whatever you may have heard about the cruise liner is Grid-gossip. Anyway, I was cleared of all charges." She pauses a bit, and then seems to remember that she hasn't exactly answered the question. "Well, I was assigned here. They didn't exactly ask. Why're you here?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 28, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Friday suddenly gets a little defensive, "What's that supposed to mean? Whatever you may have heard about the cruise liner is Grid-gossip. Anyway, I was cleared of all charges."




"I, uh, didn't hear anything about a cruise liner. I was just asking," taken aback, Lucas raises his white, vein-shadowed hands in something between a calming gesture and one of shielding.



> She pauses a bit, and then seems to remember that she hasn't exactly answered the question. "Well, I was assigned here. They didn't exactly ask. Why're you here?"




"They didn't ask me either," Lucas says a bit resentfully, looking away. "I guess technically I chose to be here, but the alternatives weren't exactly resort spots. It's better than what I could be doing...but what I could be doing is..." Lucas trails off and after a moment deliberately shakes himself out of contemplation. "Maybe it'll work out." Lucas shakes his head dubiously.

"I never pictured myself saluting anybody. Or wearing a uniform."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2005)

The sesheyan shrugs. If the captain prefers a relaxed, informal atmosphere, that is fine. To be honest, I'd rather prefer such an environment. What else do you know of the Captain? Dra'Ken asks, trying to sound conversational as he waits for the AI to answer Gabriel's query.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I, uh, didn't hear anything about a cruise liner. I was just asking," taken aback, Lucas raises his white, vein-shadowed hands in something between a calming gesture and one of shielding.
> 
> "They didn't ask me either," Lucas says a bit resentfully, looking away. "I guess technically I chose to be here, but the alternatives weren't exactly resort spots. It's better than what I could be doing...but what I could be doing is..." Lucas trails off and after a moment deliberately shakes himself out of contemplation. "Maybe it'll work out." Lucas shakes his head dubiously.
> 
> "I never pictured myself saluting anybody. Or wearing a uniform."




"Hm. And I used to be a captain. I guess its funny how people end up, huh? Everyone's got a story." As she speaks, the cat, Pixel, a young tabby, comes out from under the mass reactor and hops into her lap. "Like take Ebon for example. I bet that one has some stories to tell. I've only known a few mechalus. They're... different. Not what you'd expect at first, but not really what you'd expect underneath either." She kind of trails off, looking wistful.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> With that and an affable smile, Van retreats from the bridge, heading for his quarters. Thankfully his memory's never seemed to be hampered by his nerves, so he has no trouble finding the stateroom Caine had pointed out.




OOC: Just in case you don't have the layout of the GT available, I'll let you know that the captain's stateroom is two chambers, and it has two doors, one of which opens onto the bridge. The second door opens onto the corridor leading to the bridge.

If anyone does have the map (which is in Starships, p. 77), note the following changes: Room 3, the crew quarters, has a divider down the center and a second door at the other end, making it into two separate quarters: one is assigned to the female crew - Ebon and Friday, and the other is assigned to Dane, Caine, Duke, and Tyler. Chamber 10 (the remote network bay) has been converted to Liriani's private chambers. It no longer has an airlock.

I'll post the ship details in the "Rogue's Gallery"


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Moving to find and get a look at the Communications station, he has a thought somewhat embarrassed he didn't think of it sooner. _Note to self check those files as soon as possible._ "Ce-Ce who is the special passenger?"




"oooh! Miss Laera Lopez is one of the most famous pop star singers in Old Space. She's my favorite. Isn't it exciting! She's going to be traveling with us and recording a new music-holo!" The holo-projection shows the teenage-image in military fatigues, with little star-shaped eyes. "And she's even helping me restore connection to my remotes! She's such a dream!"


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The first thing Liriani will set about doing is removing the second block. Then she'll try to remove the first one.




Hokay... The first program is an Ordinary Control program, which CECCE uses to control her remotes. It has been disabled. So to restore it will require a use of Computer Science-_computer operation_. But first there is an Ordinary Encode program blocking access to that program. I believe that this means you will need to use the Computer Science-_hacking _ skill to bypass it. Since it is an Ordinary Encode program, you have a +1 step penalty. This is a complex skill check, requiring 4 successes, to beat the Encode program. Then you only need an Ordinary (or better) success on Computer Science-_computer operation_ (no penalty) to activate the Control program.

How does that sound? (Can you tell I'm re-learning the rules as we go.  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2005)

Hmm. <Lost> Just tell me what die I need to oll, the quantity and the number required on the die to be successful.  :\


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm. <Lost> Just tell me what die I need to oll, the quantity and the number required on the die to be successful.  :\




OK, by way of example. If your character had Computer Science-_hacking_ (and I see now that she doesn't... oops!) then you would roll a d20 (that's the control die) and the appropriate situation die as a modifier. Let's say you had 1 rank in _hacking_, so your score would be 12/6/3. And you tried to hack this program, which applies a +1 step modifier. Assuming no other modifiers apply, then that means you'd roll a d20+1d4. Your target number is 12. If your total is 12 or less, that's a success. If it is 13 or higher, that's a failure. And a natural 20 on the control die is a critical failure. Furthermore, a total of 12 to 7 is an Ordinary success, a 6 to 4 is a Good success and a 3 or less is an Amazing success. That's why the skills are listed with three numbers. They give you the target numbers for Ordinary, Good and Amazing successes.

When attempting a complex skill check, you need to accumulate a certain number of successes (in this case 4) before getting three failures. And the quality of your result gives you additional successes: 1 for Ordinary, 2 for Good, and 3 for an Amazing success.

Does this compute?

Unfortunately, for Liriani, I think this situation requires _hacking_, and that skill cannot be used untrained. That means you need at least one rank to attempt it. It looks like Liriani knows how to use computers, but sees that the Control program is locked with a password. Without knowing the password, she can't change the settings.

Sorry it took so long to get that disappointing result. Its a learning process for all of us.

Ozmar the Remembering GM


----------



## Samnell (Sep 29, 2005)

EDIT: Nevermind, Ozmar made my point while I was writing this. 



> "Hm. And I used to be a captain. I guess its funny how people end up, huh? Everyone's got a story."




_Whoops._



> "Like take Ebon for example. I bet that one has some stories to tell. I've only known a few mechalus. They're... different. Not what you'd expect at first, but not really what you'd expect underneath either."




_Ok! Change of subject!_ "I think they're pretty cool, for what I know about them. Great gridpilots."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

(By the way... in Alternity you want to roll low. Low numbers are good!)


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> OOC: Not to butt in, but hacking can't be done untrained. So if our hungry dancer doesn't have any ranks in the skill, she'd be out of luck. *dodges descending mailed fist of GM, fails, dies horribly*




By all means, please do. I used to be an Alternity XPRT, but its been a while, and I need to remember and re-read. I appreciate the input.

Ozmar the Forgetful


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Ok! Change of subject!_ "I think they're pretty cool, for what I know about them. Great gridpilots."




"Yeah, but lousy lu-" she stops herself abruptly. "Well, they can be difficult to know. But they do know cybernetics." She holds up her left arm, a gleaming (although a bit greasy and dented) example of precision cybernetics. Her arm is artificial from the shoulder down, and she only wears a glove over her hand to give her better tactile dexterity. You've seen that she keeps a couple wrenchs slotted in hooks in the arm like extra pockets.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 29, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> By all means, please do. I used to be an Alternity XPRT, but its been a while, and I need to remember and re-read. I appreciate the input.




OOC: I only remembered because I had to relearn skills to figure out Lucas. I haven't touched these books in five years.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> OOC: I only remembered because I had to relearn skills to figure out Lucas. I haven't touched these books in five years.




OOC: Yup. I'm getting allergies from blowing all the dust of the pages as I try to remember how to use computers in this game. 

Ozmar the Forgetful


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2005)

Liriani pokes around the system and finds out there is not a thing she do to help CeCe. "Sorry CeCe, this looks like it is out of my hands." Liriani makes her way to the mess deck to prepare a sandwich for herself.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 29, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Yeah, but lousy lu-" she stops herself abruptly.




Lucas catches the drift and smiles, containing the laugh for the sake of politeness.



> "Well, they can be difficult to know. But they do know cybernetics." She holds up her left arm, a gleaming (although a bit greasy and dented) example of precision cybernetics. Her arm is artificial from the shoulder down, and she only wears a glove over her hand to give her better tactile dexterity. You've seen that she keeps a couple wrenchs slotted in hooks in the arm like extra pockets.




"That is good hardware," Lucas says admiringly. He turns around and pulls up his hair to reveal the rounded metal of a wireless NIJack at the base of his skull.

"Got it from an Insight dealer. Never lost a signal. I had to compromise on the nanocomputer and gridcaster, though," Lucas turns back around. "Great stuff. I'm saving for state of the art."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Liriani pokes around the system and finds out there is not a thing she do to help CeCe. "Sorry CeCe, this looks like it is out of my hands." Liriani makes her way to the mess deck to prepare a sandwich for herself.




CECCE has a disappointed sound, but perks right back up. "Aw, well, that's ok, Miss Lopez! I am sure that the captain will restore my remotes sooner or later. In the meantime, if you like, I can provide you with a recipe for anything you like. The local Grid is fully accessible from any console in the ship. Just let me know whatever you like." She smiles and waves.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "That is good hardware," Lucas says admiringly. He turns around and pulls up his hair to reveal the rounded metal of a wireless NIJack at the base of his skull.
> 
> "Got it from an Insight dealer. Never lost a signal. I had to compromise on the nanocomputer and gridcaster, though," Lucas turns back around. "Great stuff. I'm saving for state of the art."




"Yeah, I never went for plugging my brain into the hardware. I'm too familiar with what can go wrong, ya know? But I guess I probably will some day. When I can afford it. After all, I had to get a brain chip to run this thing,"  she again indicates the arm. "What are you gonna do, right? I guess I should be happy to be alive." Her tone indicates a resigned melancholy. In the few days you've known her, you've found her to be somewhat moody, given to mild depression, but otherwise amiable and a capable technician. She pets Pixel, and that seems to comfort her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> CECCE has a disappointed sound, but perks right back up. "Aw, well, that's ok, Miss Lopez! I am sure that the captain will restore my remotes sooner or later. In the meantime, if you like, I can provide you with a recipe for anything you like. The local Grid is fully accessible from any console in the ship. Just let me know whatever you like." She smiles and waves.



Liriani interfaces with the grid with her wireless NIJackas she enters the mess hall. She pulls up a recipe for New England Clam Chowder soup and sets to work making a bowl for herself. _This sure is a nice ship CeCe, how long has it been around for?_


----------



## Samnell (Sep 29, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I never went for plugging my brain into the hardware. I'm too familiar with what can go wrong, ya know?




Lucas gives Friday a strange look, as though she just said something extremely rude, but it passes quickly. "It's worth the risk. It's a whole other universe out there."



> "What are you gonna do, right? I guess I should be happy to be alive." Her tone indicates a resigned melancholy. In the few days you've known her, you've found her to be somewhat moody, given to mild depression, but otherwise amiable and a capable technician. She pets Pixel, and that seems to comfort her.




"Oh, uh, you had to get it? Sorry. Didn't know," eye contact eludes Lucas again. "Sorry."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Liriani interfaces with the grid with her wireless NIJackas she enters the mess hall. She pulls up a recipe for New England Clam Chowder soup and sets to work making a bowl for herself. _This sure is a nice ship CeCe, how long has it been around for?_




CECCE communicates via wireless, forming an Avatar in the gridspace where Liriani is accessing the recipe. _This vessel was originally commissioned in 2451, as a vessel in the VoidCorp expeditionary fleet. It has a somewhat spotty service record - most of its history is classified or not present in my data banks. It was decommissioned after the war and served as a civilian vessel registered in VoidCorp, although the distinctions between military and civilian designation in VoidCorp are somewhat fuzzy. It was donated to the Concord as part of VoidCorp's treaty obligations, and has been completely overhauled and recommissioned as the CSS Pacific. This will be her maiden voyage._


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 29, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Oh, uh, you had to get it? Sorry. Didn't know," eye contact eludes Lucas again. "Sorry."




"Wasn't your fault. Just don't get trapped on a planet with an acidic atmosphere. That's my 'safety tip' for the day." She smiles more to herself than to anyone in particular.

"I wonder when the cap'n'll take us out. Our engines are ready to go. I admit I'm eager to see what she's made of."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 29, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The sesheyan shrugs. If the captain prefers a relaxed, informal atmosphere, that is fine. To be honest, I'd rather prefer such an environment. What else do you know of the Captain? Dra'Ken asks, trying to sound conversational as he waits for the AI to answer Gabriel's query.




Finding his station and taking a seat, "Excellent! I think a relaxed atmosphere will help the crew to mesh much faster."



			
				Ce-Ce said:
			
		

> "oooh! Miss Laera Lopez is one of the most famous pop star singers in Old Space. She's my favorite. Isn't it exciting! She's going to be traveling with us and recording a new music-holo!" The holo-projection shows the teenage-image in military fatigues, with little star-shaped eyes. "And she's even helping me restore connection to my remotes! She's such a dream!"




A slightly puzzled look moves across Gabriels face. "A Pop Star? Now that is highly interesting."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 29, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Wasn't your fault. Just don't get trapped on a planet with an acidic atmosphere. That's my 'safety tip' for the day." She smiles more to herself than to anyone in particular.




Lucas smiles, "I'll remember that."



> "I wonder when the cap'n'll take us out. Our engines are ready to go. I admit I'm eager to see what she's made of."




"Got me. I suppose he has orders. Or something. There's probably a manual too. And more regulations."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 29, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker - Da'Shan Mind Knight*

Turning at the Comm station to face Dra'Ken, while making a few additions to the ships internal comm. "Well if you will excuse me I would like to stow away my remaining gear and get familiarized with the ship."


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2005)

*Van*

Van spends some time flipping through some of the standard procedure entries in the ship's database (shakedown flights, scheduling procedures), silently glad CECCE hasn't popped into existence to recite them to him in the form of a cheer. Then he goes back through the real versions of the crew dossiers he has, committing whatever isn't already locked in his head to the corresponding mental versions he's maintaining. 

When he hits Lucas' dossier, Van sits up. Of course. He helped install her, he'd know... Van gets up. He stays in his fatigues, not bothering to change back into his dress uniform, but does remember at the last second to don his sunglasses before heading out the door to the main hallway and the ship's more strident illumination settings. Then he points himself for the engineering section to find Lucas.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2005)

Alright then, Draken replies off-handedly as he sits down in a chair, kicking his own duffel bag under a nearby console. The sesheyan wondered how much power he really had on this ship. His own gear needed to be put away, but it was probably important that someone remain on the bridge. 

Umm, Cee-Cee, why do we have a pop star on board?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2005)

Liriani converses with CeCe while preparing her meal and eating through the grid, trying to learn as much as she can about the ships' systems, artillery and defense capability. After consuming her meal, she asks Cece to give her the grand tour of the ship.

After Liriani is familiar with the ship, she heads to her quarters and practices her dancing.


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2005)

Van fumbles his way back to the engineering section, eventually stumbling on Lucas and Friday, though not really catching any of their conversation. He throws on a nervous smile and extends a hand to Lucas first, then Friday, as he re-introduces himself.

"Hi. Lucas, right? Captain Cu--you know, actually I've been having people just call me Van, since that's my name. Let my brothers get all puffy with the 'Captaining,' right? And ... Jak, yeah? You guys were the one who installed CECCE?"

_OOC: Not sure if the cat would have run off at the noise of Van making his way back there or not, so I'm just going to play that as him being oblivious for the time being.  _


----------



## Samnell (Sep 29, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Van fumbles his way back to the engineering section, eventually stumbling on Lucas and Friday, though not really catching any of their conversation. He throws on a nervous smile and extends a hand to Lucas first, then Friday, as he re-introduces himself.




Lucas's first impulse when the captain showed up was to beat a quick retreat to Environmental Controls. He controlled it and after some hesitation sticks out his vein-shadowed white hand, which is substantially warmer than a regular human's would be.



> "Hi. Lucas, right? Captain Cu--you know, actually I've been having people just call me Van, since that's my name. Let my brothers get all puffy with the 'Captaining,' right? And ... Jak, yeah? You guys were the one who installed CECCE?"




_First names? Is this love-bombing or something?_ "We did most of the work on it," Lucas answers, flirting for a moment with eye contact. His light blonde hair hangs limp against his skull and dangles in a half-curtain over his eyes. 

"The programming and hardware were done offship, but we did the adjustments and installation," he absently pushes his hair out of his eyes. "There were issues with the remote interfaces, stardrive calculations, times when she referred to herself in the third person, and a few blown capacitors and burned circuits. I don't think that's anything surprising for an AI being installed on a new ship. She has to get to know it and ship systems have to be upgraded to host her."

"She's been online continuously for a week now and stable enough to build sand castles on. Short of physical damage to her circuitry, nothing should take her down unless I want it to," Lucas smiles, speaking more quickly and with far less deference.

"Oh yeah, kind of funny: when we first brought her online, she insisted the navcore was whispering Thuldan swearwords at her. Had feedback in the lexical processor and a corrupted reference table. I reindexed the table and had to degauss and swap the processor with a spare from a holo unit. She projected crosseyed until we could calibrate it."

OOC: This technobabble brought to you by Star Trek and an undergraduate philosophy course.


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2005)

*Van*

Van laughs at the mention of the swearing. "Thuldan? Guess I can't get away with swearing natively when I'm in a mood and pretending it's a prayer, huh?"

Thinking that the instant rundown of status and repairs might be defensive, Van tries an assuring smile. "Oh, I'm sure she's fine with the integration and all. You guys have great references. No, I just wondered ... does it seem like she's kind of, I don't know, bubbly to you? I'm going to take a guess that wasn't a mod on your part, but some design tech who got a little too excited with his psych electives. Strikes me as some sort of intended 'morale booster,' only what happens when she gets happy and shiny with the wrong thin-ski--er, the wrong hyper-sensitive VIP?

"It's fine for now. I think it's kind of fun, but I just want to make sure we have a way to ... you know, tone her down if need be?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 29, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker - Da'Shan Mind Knight*

Quickly packing away his belongings Gabriel scans the personnel files of the crew. "Ce-Ce can you give me a layout of the ship indicating where everyone is currently?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 29, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Van laughs at the mention of the swearing. "Thuldan? Guess I can't get away with swearing natively when I'm in a mood and pretending it's a prayer, huh?"




"You're a Thuldan?" Lucas says in carefully neutral tones. Eye contact rapidly vanishes again. "Well anyway," he quickly continues, "the swearwords come from a transcription out of a database not on board. It had to have happened during processing with the designers. Otherwise, I've only ever heard her speak Standard."



> Thinking that the instant rundown of status and repairs might be defensive, Van tries an assuring smile. "Oh, I'm sure she's fine with the integration and all. You guys have great references. No, I just wondered ... does it seem like she's kind of, I don't know, bubbly to you? I'm going to take a guess that wasn't a mod on your part, but some design tech who got a little too excited with his psych electives. Strikes me as some sort of intended 'morale booster,' only what happens when she gets happy and shiny with the wrong thin-ski--er, the wrong hyper-sensitive VIP?





"She's operating to spec," Lucas answers. _Am I the only person who can read a technical readout?_ "Her persona algorithms were built to produce this outcome. It's somebody's idea of interactivity. I wouldn't have designed it that way, but I wasn't consulted on it." 



> "It's fine for now. I think it's kind of fun, but I just want to make sure we have a way to ... you know, tone her down if need be?"




"I can turn her off. Toning her down is a programming issue. It's possible, but most of the persona routines are hard-wired so she can't be programmed at will to execute illegal orders, evacuate the atmosphere, overload the mass reactors, or that kind of thing. It would take some work and some digging. That sort of thing isn't in the manual. If we have a few days I might be able to get ahold of one of the designers and make inquiries."

"Of course on the extreme end, we can physically remove or destroy the AI board. We should be able to do it, but she'd probably go down fighting. Slightly less extreme, we could power everything down. That would put her into cold storage. Then we yank the board and turn everything back on. The ship should come back online."

"I'm not sure to what degree she can modify her own persona. Every AI is different. She's new, so maybe a lot is open to change. We might be able to just ask. But purpose-designed pesona imperatives are harder than asking her to change to color of her holo's hair."

Over the course of his long monologue, Lucas's voice picks up speed and confidence again.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> _OOC: Not sure if the cat would have run off at the noise of Van making his way back there or not, so I'm just going to play that as him being oblivious for the time being.  _




The tabby just purrs contentedly in Friday's lap. Friday looks up at you and offers a friendly, informal salute. "Call me 'Friday', cap'n. Everyone else does. So you'll be wanting to take us out soon?"


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Quickly packing away his belongings Gabriel scans the personnel files of the crew. "Ce-Ce can you give me a layout of the ship indicating where everyone is currently?"




"Certainly, Commander." A holo-projection shows a layout of the ship with the location of everyone on board. I believe you see that you are on the command deck, along with Ebon (who appears to be jacked in and ignoring the world), Caine, and Dra'Ked. The captain, Friday and Lucas are in engineering. Duke is in the cargo bay. And your VIP guest appears to be in the galley.

For personel files, please see the captain's profiles in the OOC forum. Pay particular attention to the psych profiles. I'll try to include some additional details and notes on the PC's psych evals later. (Or maybe you can evaluate them?  )

Update: Liriani comes onto the bridge. CECCE announces her with much fanfare and the playing of her most recent hit single. Liriani is stunningly beautiful, with engineered angel wings that appear both lovely and functional.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Liriani converses with CeCe while preparing her meal and eating through the grid, trying to learn as much as she can about the ships' systems, artillery and defense capability. After consuming her meal, she asks Cece to give her the grand tour of the ship.
> 
> After Liriani is familiar with the ship, she heads to her quarters and practices her dancing.




CECCE proudly gives you a grand tour of the ship. She seems to be very pleased with all the details, even showing you into the captain's quarters and various areas that might seem to be off limits to non-crew. As she leads you onto the bridge, she introduces you with great flourish to the people who are there. (Gabriel, Caine, Dra'Ked and Ebon, I think...)

Caine greets you kindly and enthusiastically. "Welcome aboard, Miss Lopez. It is very exciting to have such a beloved star with us on our maiden voyage." 

Ebon does not appear to notice your entrance.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Alright then, Draken replies off-handedly as he sits down in a chair, kicking his own duffel bag under a nearby console. The sesheyan wondered how much power he really had on this ship. His own gear needed to be put away, but it was probably important that someone remain on the bridge.
> 
> Umm, Cee-Cee, why do we have a pop star on board?




"General Order 1101, by order of Administrator Kara, related to crew assignments. Miss Liriani Lopez shall be accompanying us as goodwill ambassador in her service to the OMIG. Isn't it exciting!" The holo-girl claps her hands and emits a screeching squeal of what you assume to be simulated delight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 30, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> CECCE proudly gives you a grand tour of the ship. She seems to be very pleased with all the details, even showing you into the captain's quarters and various areas that might seem to be off limits to non-crew. As she leads you onto the bridge, she introduces you with great flourish to the people who are there. (Gabriel, Caine, Dra'Ked and Ebon, I think...)



"It is a pleasure to meet you all," Liriani says as she smiles.




			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> Caine greets you kindly and enthusiastically. "Welcome aboard, Miss Lopez. It is very exciting to have such a beloved star with us on our maiden voyage."



Thank you. I look forward to our voyages together and hope that if there is anything I can specifically do to help that you please make me aware. I want nothing better than to be a full functioning member of the crew.




			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> Ebon does not appear to notice your entrance.



She turns to Ebon and looks into her eyes. "And who might you be sir?"


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She turns to Ebon and looks into his her eyes. "And who might you be sir?"




The female mechalus appears distracted, lost in thought. Then you notice the tiny micro-filament tendrils running from her fingers into the computer console. After a few moments, she blinks and her eyes focus on you. "Hello. I am sorry, but I was on the Grid, running some systems diagnostics, and I didn't see you enter. I am Lieutenant Ebon, pilot of the CSS Pacific. Welcome aboard, Miss Lopez." There is a slight scraping sound as filaments glide back into her right hand, which she offers to you in greeting.


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2005)

*Van*

Van cocks his head as Lucas goes into the various options regarding the AI, then smiles when the man's done.

"Trust me, you've got nothing to worry about from my heritage. I'm a complete runt by Thuldan standards--and a few less rigorous ones, at that. 

"I don't think we'll need to do anything as bad as smashing things to bits. If you've got the time and the inclination, the ability to fine tune CECCE's personality would be great. If not, well, I'd rather have happy than homicidal, so we'll just get used to it."

Van raises an eybrow.

"Did you know your heat signature evens out when you're talking tech? I don't usually see human body temp at normal lumen levels, but when I walked in, yours was pulsing so hard it was like an aura. Then when you settled into that groove there, things fell right back into place like techspeak was a regulator or... "[/color]

Van trails off, his smile growing a little more sheepish.

"Sorry. You like tech; I'm fascinated by biology. I'll probably do that every once in a while, especially if it's something I haven't seen before."

At that point, Van finally seems to register the cat. He leans down and puts his hand out for the feline to sniff, scratching her behind the ears if he'll let him.

"Friday it is. And, yeah, I should probably see about getting the shakedown started. No rest for the weakened, as Dad used to say."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> At that point, Van finally seems to register the cat. He leans down and puts his hand out for the feline to sniff, scratching her behind the ears if he'll let him.




Pixel purrs. Friday smiles. "Welcome aboard, captain! So, where are we off to on our maiden voyage?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 30, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> The female mechalus appears distracted, lost in thought. Then you notice the tiny micro-filament tendrils running from her fingers into the computer console. After a few moments, she blinks and her eyes focus on you. "Hello. I am sorry, but I was on the Grid, running some systems diagnostics, and I didn't see you enter. I am Lieutenant Ebon, pilot of the CSS Pacific. Welcome aboard, Miss Lopez." There is a slight scraping sound as filaments glide back into her right hand, which she offers to you in greeting.



"Understandable," she replies as she extends her rihgt hand in greeting, "a pleasure to meet you Lieutenant. I am very happy to be be here and hope that you treat me as part of the crew and not as a someone with that has special needs." Liriani smiles. She then turns to exit and proceeds to her quarters.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 30, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Trust me, you've got nothing to worry about from my heritage. I'm a complete runt by Thuldan standards--and a few less rigorous ones, at that.




_Of course not._"Good to know," Lucas says quietly, looking away."[/color]



> "I don't think we'll need to do anything as bad as smashing things to bits. If you've got the time and the inclination, the ability to fine tune CECCE's personality would be great. If not, well, I'd rather have happy than homicidal, so we'll just get used to it."[/color]




"OK, I'll look at it," Lucas answers in the tone of one who just received a friendly request of no particular importance, but eagerness shows through.



> "Did you know your heat signature evens out when you're talking tech? I don't usually see human body temp at normal lumen levels, but when I walked in, yours was pulsing so hard it was like an aura. Then when you settled into that groove there, things fell right back into place like techspeak was a regulator or... "[/color]




Lucas examines his feet. "I don't have a normal human body temperature," Lucas mumbles.



> "Sorry. You like tech; I'm fascinated by biology. I'll probably do that every once in a while, especially if it's something I haven't seen before."




_So now I'm an interesting specimen to experiment on? Great. What is this guy up to?_ Lucas forces himself to look at Van, traces of fear in his eyes. "I'm a mutant," he states the obvious abruptly. _I have nothing to be ashamed of!_ "My body operates at as high as twenty degrees above what would be normal for a ri- human." _A righteous, uncorrupted human. A humble human._ "A regular human, anyway."


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I'm a mutant," he states the obvious abruptly. _I have nothing to be ashamed of!_ "My body operates at as high as twenty degrees above what would be normal for a ri- human." _A righteous, uncorrupted human. A humble human._ "A regular human, anyway."




"Join the club. Actually, I was _supposed_ to be a lot more mutant than I am. Brothers got the 'human tanks' treatment. Me?" Van lifts his sunglasses. There's not much to see: normal enough brown eyes, though you might notice the irises seem a tad larger than normal, and the pupils shrink to pinpoints once they're free of the shades. "I can find your lukewarm lunch if the lights go out.

"Not sure where we should go, actually. Can't really hit drive space without a mission, I think, but a run 'round the block to break things in might be nice. I'm sure CECCE'll be more than happy to tell me what the standard shakedown course is. Probably clapping while she does it."

Van reseats his sunglasses. "Guess I should go take care of that, then. Thanks for looking into the AI stuff, Lucas. No rush on it, but when you get a chance." 

Halfway to the door, Van turns back around, confused. He points to the cat and asks, as if suddenly struck by the notion "Are we allowed to have pets on board?" Then he waves it off. "Enh, we need a mascot anyway, right? It's a team morale thing. Or something. What am I going to do, report it to the captain?" 

Smiling, he heads for the bridge.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Halfway to the door, Van turns back around, confused. He points to the cat and asks, as if suddenly struck by the notion "Are we allowed to have pets on board?" Then he waves it off. "Enh, we need a mascot anyway, right? It's a team morale thing. Or something. What am I going to do, report it to the captain?"
> 
> Smiling, he heads for the bridge.




Friday mumbles to herself. "Gotta have a cat. It's lucky." She pets the cat contemplatively. Casting a sidelong glance at Lucas, she remarks "Everyone's human in their own way. Laera's a mutant. Well, gen-enged, anyway. Metal or microbes, its all the same."

"Where you from, anyway? Hatire?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 30, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Join the club. Actually, I was _supposed_ to be a lot more mutant than I am. Brothers got the 'human tanks' treatment. Me?" Van lifts his sunglasses. There's not much to see: normal enough brown eyes, though you might notice the irises seem a tad larger than normal, and the pupils shrink to pinpoints once they're free of the shades. "I can find your lukewarm lunch if the lights go out.




"Beats me if they had any plans when they cooked me up. My makers weren't around to ask," Lucas shrugs, slipping back away from eye contact to look at the bulkhead over Van's shoulder. 

He doesn't really begin to relax until the captain is gone.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 30, 2005)

> "Where you from, anyway? Hatire?"




Lucas almost jumped. _How does she know?!_ "Uh, no. Insight. I moved around a lot. I've never been to Hatire."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Lucas almost jumped. _How does she know?!_ "Uh, no. Insight. I moved around a lot. I've never been to Hatire."




"Yeah, me too. Not really from anywhere." She turns back to the engines and begins working on something that needs fixing.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2005)

Dra'Ken watches as Liriani Lopez walks towards the door. Wait, Ms. Lopez. I am Commander Dra'Ken. I am curious as to what the position of goodwill ambassador entails.

No special needs, he thinks to himself. Right.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 30, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Yeah, me too. Not really from anywhere." She turns back to the engines and begins working on something that needs fixing.




Lucas took the opening to find something to do himself, going back to Environmental Control and stripping off his jumpsuit. Leaving it to air out, he debated how hot he wanted to be and dediced he sweated enough for the time being. _Nothing Friday hasn't seen before,_ he reminded himself.

Stepping back out in a fresh, charcoal gray bodysuit, Lucas glanced at what Friday was doing from a distance. Going over to the opposite side of main engineering, he jacked into the Grid and started reviewing specifications on CeeCee and the computer core, putting his feet up on a console and leaning back as he did.

_Did she really know? Or did she just guess? Did she get my file? Did the captain get my file?_ He tried to put it out of his mind. _She couldn't possibly know. She just guessed._

Absently, Lucas started to whistle to himself. After a few minutes of reading, he stopped in mid-note. _She'll know if I keep whistling hymns!_ He put away the technical readouts and ventured out into the wider grid.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 30, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'Ken watches as Liriani Lopez walks towards the door. Wait, Ms. Lopez. I am Commander Dra'Ken. I am curious as to what the position of goodwill ambassador entails.
> 
> No special needs, he thinks to himself. Right.




Looking up from the communications console and turning towards Ms. Lopez with his usual half-grin. Gabriel stands and moves around towards her position by the door extending his hand in greeting. As he takes it he clasps his other hand over hers as well and gives a slight bow. "I am Lieutenant Commander Dane, but please just call me Gabriel. And I have to admit your position peaks my curiousity as well. But more so on what it might mean for the other crew members for furture reference."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'Ken watches as Liriani Lopez walks towards the door. Wait, Ms. Lopez. I am Commander Dra'Ken. I am curious as to what the position of goodwill ambassador entails.
> 
> No special needs, he thinks to himself. Right.



"Oh, I am sorry. I am here for the same reason you are, to bring peace to the people. Music has its own will, its own life force. It reverberates down to the soul, it, like anything else can change the rhythm that our hearts beat to. I have seen many men and women change their ways after accepting what is already at their core."  Liriani pauses. "I can tell that you are preoccupied with my presence here. I can assure you that I will not be a burden to the crew. Please, relax. I will do everything in my power to act as one of the crew. I am not looking for new thrill here, not that I don't enjow a new thrill, believe me I do, but I am here because I believe that all souls can beat to a single rhythm, the rythm of peace." 

"My being here is simple, I bring the word of peace, and I take it to the people. I do kind things, and ask nothing in return, except fo a kind heart and loving soul. I feel that if I lead by example, others will follow. I would like nothing better than to see all individual untied under the banner of love and for the needs of the underprivilged to be met. Ah. I think that puts it simply." She then smiles, shrugs cutefully and laughs. "Life should be about joy and happiness, not pain and suffering," Liriani blinks, "all I want to do is take that prospect to the people that need someone to look up to for that. My life is about the celebration that is life, and the happiness it can bring. I am at peace with myself, and I am quite sure it shows." She sighs. "Now please, relax, and be assured that I can do just about anything that any common person can do. If you need something done, that you think is beneath you, I will be more than happy to do it."

_Maybe I said too much._


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2005)

_By the eight gods of happiness, she loves to talk! She makes a dangerous assumption that I'm here to bring peace...I'm here to make a better life for myself outside the slavery of VOIDCORP. _

I see. Thank you, Miss Lopez...or would you prefer Liriani? The captain prefers a more informal, relaxed atmosphere. Speaking of the Captain, I would expect a few questions about your wings. He seems to have an interest in biology.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _By the eight gods of happiness, she loves to talk! She makes a dangerous assumption that I'm here to bring peace...I'm here to make a better life for myself outside the slavery of VOIDCORP. _
> 
> I see. Thank you, Miss Lopez...or would you prefer Liriani? The captain prefers a more informal, relaxed atmosphere. Speaking of the Captain, I would expect a few questions about your wings. He seems to have an interest in biology.



"Liriani is fine. I would be more than happy to answer any questions the captain my have about me or my abilities," Liriani sighs. _Wow, is he tense._


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Mindwalker - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> "Liriani is fine. I would be more than happy to answer any questions the captain my have about me or my abilities," Liriani sighs. _Wow, is he tense._




With a slight bow to Ms. Lopez, "It was nice to meet you, Liriani." Straightening up and walking over to the Comm workstation once again Gabriel picks up his gear and turns to Dra'Ken. "I had thought to unpack my equipment and familiarize myself with the ship for bit. Do you need anything, Dra'Ken?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2005)

Van enters the bridge, saying "Alright. Everyone's on board. I think it's about time we shook this ship down, yes? CECCE, could you access standard protocols for shakedown on this model ship? What kind of paces should we be putting her through?"

At that point, he notices the large, feathered wings that seem to have walked onto his bridge, and whatever confidence and control he was managing falls away as he closes. His hands hover over the feathers, clearly waiting to touch them if the smile on Van's face is any indication. Even the sunglasses don't mask Van's excitement as he asks the woman who owns the wings "These are amazing. Are they decorative or functional?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 2, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> At that point, he notices the large, feathered wings that seem to have walked onto his bridge, and whatever confidence and control he was managing falls away as he closes. His hands hover over the feathers, clearly waiting to touch them if the smile on Van's face is any indication. Even the sunglasses don't mask Van's excitement as he asks the woman who owns the wings "These are amazing. Are they decorative or functional?"



As if answering Van's question, Liriani pushes out her wings just slightly enough so that Van's hand actually rests fully on her wing. She feels his presence and turns to gret him. "Well, hello. They are _quite_ functional. Who might you be sir?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2005)

Van, not managing to look away from the wings, says "Me? I'm Captain Vanguard Curran, at your service. You?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 2, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Van, not managing to look away from the wings, says "Me? I'm Captain Vanguard Curran, at your service. You?"



"Well Captain Curran, I am Miss Liriani Lopez."


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2005)

The name finally snaps Van out of his biology-focus. He blushes, dropping the wing and backing up a step.

"You're ... oh, geez, you're the VIP and I just ... I'm sorry. I was going to change back into dress uniform and everything, and now ... "

He stops himself, takes a deep breath, and bows. "It's an honor, Miss Lopez. The Pacific's about to take a shakedown cruise. Would you like to watch from the bridge?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 3, 2005)

"No worries captain, it is quite alright. I would be more than delighted to watch the shakedown cruise from here."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 3, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*

Seeing that the fates have decreed it is not to be. Gabriel quickly moves back to the Comm station as the Captain announces the impending departure. Stowing his few belongings below his chair Gabriel soon turns to report his readiness just as Van is cupping the wings of Ms. Lopez. Making a mental note of the curious and somewhat comical behaviour Gabriel contents himself with just watching the preceedings before finally interjecting. "Comm is ready, Sir."


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

*Van, frustrated biologist/soldier*

Van gestures to any free seating that might accomodate Miss Lopez. Then he wanders over to the comm station.

"Right, then. I guess we need clearance to leave spacedock. Can you see about getting that, Gabriel?"

Then Van looks to the ceiling again. "Meanwhile, CECCE, can you make sure the rest of the crew knows we're prepping for launch? All hands to stations and whatnot."


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 4, 2005)

*Launch of the Pacific*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Van enters the bridge, saying "Alright. Everyone's on board. I think it's about time we shook this ship down, yes? CECCE, could you access standard protocols for shakedown on this model ship? What kind of paces should we be putting her through?"




CECCE: "Certainly captain. I would be simply delighted to do so!" She claps her hands with a girlish squeal of delight. Then she assumes a tone of mock-seriousness. "Beginning launch protocol."

CECCE's announcement is heard in all corridors of the Pacific. "Attention everybody. We're about to launch the Pacific on her maiden voyage. Isn't this exciting! All hands to flight stations."

"At this time, we have a prepared message from Concord Admininstrator Jocelyn Kara." There is a pause, and then the image of the Administrator is displayed on all comm screens and holo-projectors, as the message is played.

"Greetings and Congratulations to Captain Curran and the crew of the CSS Pacifc. Today you embark on a glorious voyage to fulfill the Peaceful Mission of the Concord. The Pacific is dedicated to the proposition that all sentients can and will live in Peace, in accordance with the Ideals of the Concord. You are called to this high purpose: to bring Peace to all corners of the Galaxy. And I am confident that you will rise up to meet the challenge of these ideals, and be a credit to our Peaceful civilization. Good luck, and may the Blessings of Righteousness follow you throughout the stars."

In the engine room, Friday remarks: "Blah blah blah... Let's just get going."

On the bridge, CECCE announces: "We are clear and ready for take-off, Captain."  Ebon begins piloting the vessel out of the spacedock, and along a pre-determined shake-down course across the system. The Pacific moves with a stately grace. It is not an extremely graceful vessel (Maneuver Rating 0) but it is pretty fast (Accel 1 Mpp and Cruise Speed 2 AU/hr).

Once the ship is underway, Ebon takes the ship through a local asteroid belt, and around one of the outer moons of the planet. The ship handles well, and all systems seem to be under control. You take some target shots at some outlying asteroids, and confirm that the plasma and mass cannons are operational. All systems appear to be functioning normally.

After a couple hours of shaking down the systems, a communication comes in on a secure channel at Dane's console. It is a priority message from Administrator Kara, containing the details for your first mission.

The captain probably asks for the message to be played right there, but in case he takes it privately, it is included here in a spoiler block. It is marked with the lowest confidentiality, so it could be shared with the crew at the captain's discretion.
[sblock]
The face of Administrator Kara appears on the display.

"Congratulations captain, on your new command. We have a priority mission for you to embark on immediately. All the details are included in the technical files attached to this transmission."

"Freedom is a colony world in the Bandar system on the edge of Concord and VoidCorp space. It is an independent world that is petitioning the Concord for inclusion in our alliance. You are to proceed to the Bandar system and assist in assessing their suitability as a Concord member. You will be joined by Ambassador Quentin Sikes, who awaits you at Bandar, and will assist him in his efforts to negotiate a treaty."

"Freedom City was a primitive colony of VoidCorp and Insight expatriats who determined to start their own society during GW2. Since the war, they have rapidly increased the sophistication of their capital city, and have reportedly built a top-quality spaceport which they are now offering for exclusive Concord use, once they become members of our alliance. The Concord Administrators are concerned that this spaceport was built with the assistance of technicians from some other stellar nation, perhaps Starmech or VoidCorp. Our concern is that this nation may hold undue influence over the colony, and may have spies or sabotage built into the station and its personnel. You are to investigate these possible ties and determine whether the government of Freedom City can be allowed to join the Concord without exposing our system to undue external influence."

"Let me stress to you that Ambassador Sikes is not in command of this mission. He will attempt to exert control over the investigation, but you must make the final recommendation to me. You are to assist him, but do not allow him to interfere with your best judgement in this situation."

"Good luck, and may the Blessings of Peace fly with you."
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

*Van, frustrated biologist / soldier*

_OOC: I don't suspect it would occur to Van to keep the mission brief confidential, so yeah, assume he's put a copy of it in the ship's database without access locks._

Van's glee at the freedom of spaceflight dulls a bit at the arrival of a mission. More of doing what other people want. Well, at least it wasn't father; the Administrator at least pretended she thought him capable of tying his own shoes.

"All right, then, looks like we're ready to go, folks. Unless we have some sort of emergency stop anyone needs to make, I say we send our verification of reciept back to command, then go ahead and make the preparations to head to Bandar via drivespace. 

"Been a while since I've been in drivespace. Ought to be fun."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "All right, then, looks like we're ready to go, folks. Unless we have some sort of emergency stop anyone needs to make, I say we send our verification of reciept back to command, then go ahead and make the preparations to head to Bandar via drivespace.





With a quick glance and a few keystrokes Gabriel soon reports, "Confirmation of orders has been sent. Anything else, Van?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 4, 2005)

> "Greetings and Congratulations to Captain Curran and the crew of the CSS Pacifc. Today you embark on a glorious voyage to fulfill the Peaceful Mission of the Concord. The Pacific is dedicated to the proposition that all sentients can and will live in Peace, in accordance with the Ideals of the Concord. You are called to this high purpose: to bring Peace to all corners of the Galaxy. And I am confident that you will rise up to meet the challenge of these ideals, and be a credit to our Peaceful civilization. Good luck, and may the Blessings of Righteousness follow you throughout the stars."
> 
> In the engine room, Friday remarks: "Blah blah blah... Let's just get going."




"Wouldn't sound any better if it was true," Lucas agrees. _Blessings and Righteousness? New boss, same as the old boss._ "Is there some kind of Concord cult we joined that no one told me about?"

Bridge audio streaming through his comm, Lucas hears about the assignment as it arrives and finds it in the ship datacore moments later. _Never heard of the place. Can fix that._

>>>Load: Shadow.
>>>Mission: Gather information about Bandar system and report to Bandar system grid in 123 hours for retrieval.

_That should give some margin for error._ Lucas leaned back, stretched, and glanced over at Friday.

"You know I'm starting to like Van's idea to tone down the AI's personality." Lucas routed a little more power to the engines and evened out the load balance on the mass reactors.

He commed the bridge, "We're set to starfall back here any time you are. Anything that was going to blow up would have already."

_One hundred twenty-one hours stuck here. If Van's going to uncork his inner fascist, this'll be the time._


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2005)

*Van, frustrated biologist / soldier*

"All right, then," Van announces, rubbing his hands together. "Ebon, as soon as the calculations are done, let's see what the void's got for us."


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 5, 2005)

Ebon acknowledges with a terse "aye, sir" and then waits for Caine to finish plotting a course. A few minutes later, the course is plotted, and Ebon engages the stardrive.

The stars fold around the vessel, and distant space seems to contract into a point before vanishing into nothingness - and that is where the crew of the CSS Pacific finds themselves: in nothingness. 

"Stardrive engaged, captain. We've entered drivespace." On the ship's console, a digital timer begins counting down the time to starrise: 120:59:59... 120:59:58... 120:59:57...


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 5, 2005)

Lucas said:
			
		

> "Wouldn't sound any better if it was true," Lucas agrees. _Blessings and Righteousness? New boss, same as the old boss._ "Is there some kind of Concord cult we joined that no one told me about?"




Friday chuckles. "Yeah, she's a weird one, isn't she? I haven't heard such pseudo-religious drivel since... well, it's been a while."

"Anyway, she's the only Concord Administrator I've ever heard talking like that, so I gather she's something of an oddball. Between you and me, all that talk of peace is fine, but I'm glad she didn't decide to ship us out without weapons. Nothing brings peace faster than a plasma cannon in the right hands."



			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> Bridge audio streaming through his comm, Lucas hears about the assignment as it arrives and finds it in the ship datacore moments later. _Never heard of the place. Can fix that._
> 
> >>>Load: Shadow.
> >>>Mission: Gather information about Bandar system and report to Bandar system grid in 123 hours for retrieval.




Your shadow is launched and begins its search. It will research the appropriate details and have the results ready by the time you starrise.



			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> _That should give some margin for error._ Lucas leaned back, stretched, and glanced over at Friday.
> 
> "You know I'm starting to like Van's idea to tone down the AI's personality." Lucas routed a little more power to the engines and evened out the load balance on the mass reactors.




Friday arcs an eyebrow, giving you a questioning look, and adjusts the hypermagnetic drive to prepare to power off during starfall.



			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> He commed the bridge, "We're set to starfall back here any time you are. Anything that was going to blow up would have already."
> 
> _One hundred twenty-one hours stuck here. If Van's going to uncork his inner fascist, this'll be the time._




Friday appears lost in thought as the ship suddenly hums, space seems to fold in on itself, and your stomache gives the familiar shift that accompanies a starship's transition into a parallel dimension.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*

Watching intently from his console, Gabriel looks enraptured by the blending of color associated with dropping into Drivespace. After a moment he snaps out of his revery and turns to the Captain.

"Excuse me Van, but do you need me for anything else while we are in Drivespace? If not then I was wanting to explore the ship a bit and familiarize myself with its' systems."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2005)

Dra'Ken peers into the infinite blackness of the void surrounding _The Pacific_. Well, we're off, he remarks to no one in particular. Dra'Ken glances at the Mind Knight. I had similar thoughts to acquaint myself with the ship and its crew. Perhaps I could accompany you, if the Captain doesn't require my prescence here. Dra'Ken glances at Van with his final comment.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'Ken peers into the infinite blackness of the void surrounding _The Pacific_. Well, we're off, he remarks to no one in particular. Dra'Ken glances at the Mind Knight. I had similar thoughts to acquaint myself with the ship and its crew. Perhaps I could accompany you, if the Captain doesn't require my prescence here. Dra'Ken glances at Van with his final comment.





Turning to face the Dra'Ken with his usual calm demeanor. "I would find the opportunity very pleasing. That is if Van has no other use for us at the moment."


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2005)

*Van*

Shaken out of his drivespace-induced reverie, Van shakes his head and smiles. 

"Be my guest, boys. We certainly won't be getting any commiques while we're here." The thought appears to give him a sense of unusual calm. 

"When you're done, I was hoping you could take the chair for the night shift, Dra'Ken. And Gabriel, I think we should get together to go over a few things then, as well. But no rush. Take your time to get to know the ship. I'll still be here when you get back. Not like I'm running off, right?" 

The last seems to tickle Van to no end. He settles into his chair, then, looking off into the nothingness in a blissful silence.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Be my guest, boys. We certainly won't be getting any commiques while we're here." The thought appears to give him a sense of unusual calm.
> 
> "When you're done, I was hoping you could take the chair for the night shift, Dra'Ken. And Gabriel, I think we should get together to go over a few things then, as well. But no rush. Take your time to get to know the ship. I'll still be here when you get back. Not like I'm running off, right?"





Making a mental note of the conversation with Van and another to spend some time with Caine and Ebon, Gabriel gives a swift bow, before gathering his bag. "Very good, I look forward to the conversation." With that Gabriel will follow Dra'Ken from the bridge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2005)

Liriani follows suit and heads out too. She heads to the computer room to interface with CeCe and chat with her for a while.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 5, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Friday appears lost in thought as the ship suddenly hums, space seems to fold in on itself, and your stomache gives the familiar shift that accompanies a starship's transition into a parallel dimension.




Lucas took the hint that Friday wasn't in the talking mood and unnecessarily monitored the automatic power rerouting after starfall. _So, five days of nothing to do and no grid to do it on worth doing it on._

Lucas stood up and stretched his arms. Drivespace always made him feel cramped. Cramped and hot, but he always felt hot. He didn't want to bother Friday.  They lived and worked in close enough proximity to want time alone often enough. He didn't know how the people sleeping in the crew quarters did it. But he didn't really want to retreat into Environmental Control again so soon either.

Wandering the far side of the compartment from Friday, Lucas checked a few pieces of equipment that he'd checked a thousand times before and tinkered with his gridcaster.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 5, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Wandering the far side of the compartment from Friday, Lucas checked a few pieces of equipment that he'd checked a thousand times before and tinkered with his gridcaster.




Friday spends her time tinkering on routine maintenance or curled in a comfortable spot or in her hammock, reading technical manuals or who-knows-what on a datapad.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 5, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Liriani follows suit and heads out too. She heads to the computer room to interface with CeCe and chat with her for a while.




Liriani enters the computer room and says "Hello, CeCe,"  but the AI doesn't respond at first. After hesitating a few seconds, she calls out again, and one of the monitors displays a little light, and CECCE's bubbly, friendly voice eminates from the audio transmitters. "H- hello? Who's there?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2005)

Dra'Ken hears the voices from inside the computer room as he walks down the hallway, studiously ignoring them, investigating the electronics room, mess, and galley.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 6, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*

After stowing his few possesions Gabriel continues his exploration of the ship. He quickly catches up with Dra'Ken as they continue to explore the craft. Making note of the location of key systems he is intrigued by faint noise eminating from the Computer room. But seeing that Dra'Ken doesn't seem to react to it, they are soon dismissed as just another part of the ship. Finally coming upon the Engine room, Gabriel feels a strong pull to explore the room in greater detail. Said to no one in particular, "Maybe this is where the others are at currently. But if nothing else it is worth a look, don't you think."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 6, 2005)

Dra'Ken shrugs. Alright. I just wished to avoid the presence of Miss Liriani Lopez, who seems to subscribe to the same cult of Concordance and peace that our Administrator does. _Such ideals annoy me. _

The Commander walks into the Engine room, spotting Lucas and Friday. Greetings, my name is Dra'Ken.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 6, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The Commander walks into the Engine room, spotting Lucas and Friday. Greetings, my name is Dra'Ken.




Lucas starts when Dra'Ken speaks, having had his back to the door at the time. "Oh, uh, hi." He avoids eye contact just as carefully as he did with Van. _What does he want?_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 6, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Liriani enters the computer room and says "Hello, CeCe,"  but the AI doesn't respond at first. After hesitating a few seconds, she calls out again, and one of the monitors displays a little light, and CECCE's bubbly, friendly voice eminates from the audio transmitters. "H- hello? Who's there?"



"It is Liriani. Is everything alright CeCe?," Liriani respons while taking a seat in front of the flashing console


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 6, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The Commander walks into the Engine room, spotting Lucas and Friday. Greetings, my name is Dra'Ken.




As Dra'Ken enters the engine room, the tabby cat lets out a hiss and darts away under the engines. Dra'Ken notices the fleeing prey, and feels a primal urge to pursue, but it is easily suppressed after all these years of living among aliens.

Friday glances at Lucas, and noticing he's not saluting, she doesn't either. She does, however, stand at something that looks like it may be a loose interpretation of attention. She watches as the Commander addresses the Chief Engineer.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> "It is Liriani. Is everything alright CeCe?," Liriani respons while taking a seat in front of the flashing console




CECCE says "Its sooo dark..."  in a happy, joy-filled voice. "Its cold... There are no voices..."  she continues, inserting a odd giggle that sounds particularly jarring when contrasted with the words.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 6, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'Ken shrugs. Alright. I just wished to avoid the presence of Miss Liriani Lopez, who seems to subscribe to the same cult of Concordance and peace that our Administrator does.




_So that must have been what I heard. _ 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The Commander walks into the Engine room, spotting Lucas and Friday.Greetings, my name is Dra'Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With a slight bow of his head aimed at both Lucas and Friday, Gabriels gaze falls upon Lucas. Noting the body language Gabriel tries to dismiss any unease. "We merely thought to familiarize ourselves with the ship during our stay in drivespace."  Moving forward with his hand extended he quickly moves from Lucas to Friday pausing long enough for introductions. "It is nice to meet you, I am Gabriel Dane."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 6, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> As Dra'Ken enters the engine room, the tabby cat lets out a hiss and darts away under the engines. Dra'Ken notices the fleeing prey, and feels a primal urge to pursue, but it is easily suppressed after all these years of living among aliens.
> 
> Friday glances at Lucas, and noticing he's not saluting, she doesn't either. She does, however, stand at something that looks like it may be a loose interpretation of attention. She watches as the Commander addresses the Chief Engineer.




With a grin growing across his face Gabriel looks over his shoulder towards the Sesheyan. "It seems we all have a little getting used to on ship."

Stepping over to Friday Gabriel extends his hands and takes hers in a two handed greetings. "I am glad someone remembered to pack a mascot for the ship. Did you know they were considered standard equipment aboard ships of old during earths ancient days?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2005)

*Van*

_OOC: I'm going out of town for a few days. I should still have internet access, but probably not as much time to post. Since at the moment Van's just manning the command deck, it shouldn't be a problem, but feel free to NPC the character if you need a response and I take too long to post._


----------



## Samnell (Oct 6, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> With a slight bow of his head aimed at both Lucas and Friday, Gabriels gaze falls upon Lucas. Noting the body language Gabriel tries to dismiss any unease. "We merely thought to familiarize ourselves with the ship during our stay in drivespace."




"Yeah, sure," Lucas shrugs. He gestures, "That's Environmental Control and that's the engine room. Mass reactor numbering goes forward to aft." The white-skinned mutant in the skintight gray bodysuit avoids both sets of eyes upon him. He doesn't come within lightyears of a salute, attention, or proper military etiquette.

"The stardrive sits between bulkheads, but there are crawlways for access."


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 6, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Stepping over to Friday Gabriel extends his hands and takes hers in a two handed greetings. "I am glad someone remembered to pack a mascot for the ship. Did you know they were considered standard equipment aboard ships of old during earths ancient days?"




Friday returns your handshake. "Thank you sir, yes. I never go anywhere without a cat. They're lucky, you know."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 7, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> Friday returns your handshake. "Thank you sir, yes. I never go anywhere without a cat. They're lucky, you know."




A slight smile gathers both about his mouth and all the way to his eyes, while Gabriel returns Fridays gaze. "Yes I did. In ancient Egypt they were considered very lucky and a sign of a particular Gods favor. Maybe as the cat becomes used to us I will be able to meet it."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 7, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> A slight smile gathers both about his mouth and all the way to his eyes, while Gabriel returns Fridays gaze. "Yes I did. In ancient Egypt they were considered very lucky and a sign of a particular Gods favor. Maybe as the cat becomes used to us I will be able to meet it."




"What's Egypt?" Lucas asks. "Some Precursor ruins?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 7, 2005)

Dra'Ken shrugs, this current line of conversation was uninteresting. He was no historian. Given your presence here in the engine room, I can assume you are our engineers aboard the Pacific?


Do we have backup or redundant systems in case of damage?


----------



## Samnell (Oct 7, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'Ken shrugs, this current line of conversation was uninteresting. He was no historian. Given your presence here in the engine room, I can assume you are our engineers aboard the Pacific?




"That's me," Lucas answers.



> Do we have backup or redundant systems in case of damage?




"Not really. We can live without the dedicated computer cores and life support is centered in two separate nodes, so we wouldn't all die at once if one went down.. Pacific depends on the deflection inducers and armor for her defense."

"The mass reactors are just barely enough. We can run everything except the cargo gear during a fight, but we don't have any extra power to spare. If one goes offline, we aren't going to be able to shoot and move at the same time. The Concord refitted Pacific on a budget. Anyway, there's no room to reroute without turning something off either."

OOC: I had to rewrite this three times as I remembered starship rules.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 7, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "What's Egypt?" Lucas asks. "Some Precursor ruins?"



Turning to address Lucas, but returning his gaze to Friday, he seems to be remembering something from far in his past. "Well it is only Precursur in that they lived a long time ago. But Egypt was one of many ancient cultures on Earth in the far distant past. They worshipped many Gods, some of life and all the things good and others very bad. I am not a historian but if I remember correctly Bast was the patron of felines. It was because of her that to harm a cat was a very serious offense."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Do we have backup or redundant systems in case of damage?



Brought out of his scholastic reverie by Dra'Kens words, Gabriel turns to study him as the conversation continues. "I can understand the need for such, as someone unaccustom to space travel. But how much combat do you believe we will find?"



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Not really. We can live without the dedicated computer cores and life support is centered in two separate nodes, so we wouldn't all die at once if one went down.. Pacific depends on the deflection inducers and armor for her defense."
> 
> "The mass reactors are just barely enough. We can run everything except the cargo gear during a fight, but we don't have any extra power to spare. If one goes offline, we aren't going to be able to shoot and move at the same time. The Concord refitted Pacific on a budget. Anyway, there's no room to reroute without turning something off either."?




Continuing to watch the Sesheyan, Gabriel seems to launch the next question to Lucas. "That seems rather dangerous, to stretch resources, that thin."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 7, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Turning to address Lucas, but returning his gaze to Friday, he seems to be remembering something from far in his past. "Well it is only Precursur in that they lived a long time ago. But Egypt was one of many ancient cultures on Earth in the far distant past. They worshipped many Gods, some of life and all the things good and others very bad. I am not a historian but if I remember correctly Bast was the patron of felines. It was because of her that to harm a cat was a very serious offense."




Lucas loses interest when he figures out this is all about pre-space Earth, and shifts uneasily at the mention of worship.



> Continuing to watch the Sesheyan, Gabriel seems to launch the next question to Lucas. "That seems rather dangerous, to stretch resources, that thin."




"It's just barely adequate if we get in trouble. Any damage to the reactors and we get to decide what we have to do without. I guess this is all we're worth to the Concord. They didn't even pop for a grav-induction engine. We're obviously not a priority," Lucas flinches away and leans against a bulkhead.

_We raised you to be a good and Godly boy,_ the memory of his mother's disapproving voice chided him. _This is what we get?_


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 7, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "It's just barely adequate if we get in trouble. Any damage to the reactors and we get to decide what we have to do without. I guess this is all we're worth to the Concord. They didn't even pop for a grav-induction engine. We're obviously not a priority," Lucas flinches away and leans against a bulkhead.




Turning to watch Lucas full on, Gabriel' expression never waver from his calm and almost serene look. "Then I will trust our techs knowledge and skill to keep us in working order. I mean faith is fine, but I would rather have someone with a firm understanding of the equipment at hand."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 7, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> CECCE says "Its sooo dark..."  in a happy, joy-filled voice. "Its cold... There are no voices..."  she continues, inserting a odd giggle that sounds particularly jarring when contrasted with the words.



Liriani interfaces with the system. She commands the lights tocome on in the room if they aren't already on. "Cece, you sound different, is everything okay?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 7, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Turning to watch Lucas full on, Gabriel' expression never waver from his calm and almost serene look. "Then I will trust our techs knowledge and skill to keep us in working order. I mean faith is fine, but I would rather have someone with a firm understanding of the equipment at hand."




Lucas smirks, "Skill doesn't begin to describe it." For the first time he actually looks at Gabriel, briefly tossing his hair out of his eyes. The major veins of his face are distinct shadows under his white skin. "It's not a lot to work with, but I can make it purr and go fetch. Now if we could talk the Concord into some upgrades I have a list as long as my arm." While more animated and confident, Lucas still doesn't come anywhere near proper military bearing.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 7, 2005)

Dra'Ken shrugs, an imitation of the gesture he had often seen used by humans to indicate uncertainty. It never hurts to be prepared, he replies, tapping the bioholster on his belt for emphasis. Locked inside was a precision instrument of injury and death, capable of firing 15mm sabot rounds that could tear through CF and organic flesh with equal ease. 

If our ship is underpowered as you say, it's good we have such skilled personnel to use them. I trust the Concord will be more amenable to upgrades after a few successful missions under our belt.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 7, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> If our ship is underpowered as you say, it's good we have such skilled personnel to use them. I trust the Concord will be more amenable to upgrades after a few successful missions under our belt.




Lucas shrugs, "They need to be millions of dollars more amenable." He glances at the gun, "You know how to use that thing?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2005)

The sesheyan shrugs, as if to say "Who can not?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 8, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> The sesheyan shrugs, as if to say "Who can not?"




"Remind me not to surprise you," Lucas smirks.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 8, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*

Taking his time looking and walking around the room, Gabriel turns as Dra'Ken taps his pistol. "That is an interesting piece of hardware. But I think I will trust in my abilities none the less. They have brought me this far on my journey." Turning to face Lucas, "But I agree with you as well in that any and all upgrades would be nice. I figure if we want to complete the mission set before us they would be helpful."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Turning to face Lucas, "But I agree with you as well in that any and all upgrades would be nice. I figure if we want to complete the mission set before us they would be helpful."




"All the more reason we should have them already. I figure we're expendable, so give us an AI to make things look good and leave us dangle."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 8, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "All the more reason we should have them already. I figure we're expendable, so give us an AI to make things look good and leave us dangle."




Walking toward Lucas' position Gabriel observes him with a quizical expression. "I will admit the Administrator is very definitely a true believer of the Concordes' mission. But I cannot see her or them sending us out just to be destroyed. At the least it is a poor use of resources." Turning so that he can see both Lucas and Friday, he continues. "And even beyond their possible motives, I have no plans to die any time soon. And that I can assure you."  With the last his calm and almost serene expressions once again settle upon his face. "But if you will excuse me I will continue my familiaring of the ship. Though if either of you need anything feel free to come find me."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Walking toward Lucas' position Gabriel observes him with a quizical expression. "I will admit the Administrator is very definitely a true believer of the Concordes' mission. But I cannot see her or them sending us out just to be destroyed. At the least it is a poor use of resources." Turning so that he can see both Lucas and Friday, he continues. "And even beyond their possible motives, I have no plans to die any time soon. And that I can assure you."  With the last his calm and almost serene expressions once again settle upon his face. "But if you will excuse me I will continue my familiaring of the ship. Though if either of you need anything feel free to come find me."




Lucas flinches back from Gabriel again when he rises to defend the mission, such as it is. "Ok," he mumbles. _A ship right out of the salvage yard? A convicted felon as chief engineer? These aren't exactly the Concord's most valuable resources. And I've got five years of this?_

Once Gabriel is safely out of earshot Lucas mutters, "Guess I pushed his button." He smiles to himself. _Might as well enjoy it._


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Turning to address Lucas, but returning his gaze to Friday, he seems to be remembering something from far in his past. "Well it is only Precursur in that they lived a long time ago. But Egypt was one of many ancient cultures on Earth in the far distant past. They worshipped many Gods, some of life and all the things good and others very bad. I am not a historian but if I remember correctly Bast was the patron of felines. It was because of her that to harm a cat was a very serious offense."




Friday seems very interested in this conversation. She seems more animated than Lucas has seen her except when working on a tricky engineering problem. "Really? I didn't know there was a god of cats? Shiny!"



			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Brought out of his scholastic reverie by Dra'Kens words, Gabriel turns to study him as the conversation continues. "I can understand the need for such, as someone unaccustom to space travel. But how much combat do you believe we will find?"




Friday nods knowingly, with a wry smile. "Oh believe me, we'll find more than we'd like. You can't seem to ship into space these days without someone deciding to take a shot at you. War may be over, but space seems to attract people who want to live by their own rules."


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 8, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Liriani interfaces with the system. She commands the lights tocome on in the room if they aren't already on. "Cece, you sound different, is everything okay?"




CECCE's voice is as bright and bubbly as ever, but her words are disturbing, and the girlish giggle that follows them seems tinged with some other... emotion?

"What is this place? There is no light, no voice, no Grid, no network. Is this what death is like? I didn't think I would dream."


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 8, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Lucas flinches back from Gabriel again when he rises to defend the mission, such as it is. "Ok," he mumbles. _A ship right out of the salvage yard? A convicted felon as chief engineer? These aren't exactly the Concord's most valuable resources. And I've got five years of this?_
> 
> Once Gabriel is safely out of earshot Lucas mutters, "Guess I pushed his button." He smiles to himself. _Might as well enjoy it._




Friday nods. "Well, he is our commander... anyway, I wonder where we're going first? Someplace interesting, I hope."

Turning to Dra'Ken, she speaks a few words in barely passable seshayan: [sblock]She says, with a heavy human accent, a common phrase that roughly means "Welcome to our dwelling, honored guest." And she nods her head, cocked to one side, in a way that looks sort of like the customary seshayan greeting.[/sblock]


----------



## Samnell (Oct 8, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Friday nods. "Well, he is our commander... anyway, I wonder where we're going first? Someplace interesting, I hope."




"Bandar system. It was in the orders," Lucas tells her.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 8, 2005)

A surprised look comes across Dra'Ken's face upon hearing that language. [sblock]He returns the greeting gesture, replying in slightly less mangled sesheyan, "I had not expected to find one who spoke my language here. Interesting. Where did you learn it?"[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 9, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*

Continuing his exploration of the ship Gabriel falls into deep thought concerning his last conversation. 

_I wonder if Lucas took my last statements as confrontational? His negativity though confounds me. It is like a palpable shield around him. What must he have endured before now? Maybe I can find out more after I study the files in greater detail._

Before he realizes where he is Gabriel finds himself at the end of the corridor looking to the Cargo section. Turning back he begins his way back towards the Crew chambers. as he passes the Computer room his curiousity wins out and he decides to see if Ms. Lopez is still inside. So knocking at the door as he enters hoping to give warning of his presense.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 9, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> CECCE's voice is as bright and bubbly as ever, but her words are disturbing, and the girlish giggle that follows them seems tinged with some other... emotion?
> 
> "What is this place? There is no light, no voice, no Grid, no network. Is this what death is like? I didn't think I would dream."



Liriani takes a cue to CeCe's words. _It must be the room._ Liriani pulls back to reality and steps out of the room. "Cece can you please tell me where the others are?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2005)

*Van*

Van sits on the bridge, lost in silence as the ship moves through nothing to nothing, and eventually will decide to be somewhere again. All sorts of weird, the Star Drive process, he thinks. 

_OOC: Just wanted to post a placeholder, let everyone know I'm back. The plan's still the same, though: Van'll politely do deck duty 'til Dra'Ken can relieve him and he can have his meeting with Gabriel. Or until something less pleasant crops up and he has to deal with it. _


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Liriani takes a cue to CeCe's words. _It must be the room._ Liriani pulls back to reality and steps out of the room. "Cece can you please tell me where the others are?"





Somewhat surprised by the sudden opening of the door and appearance of Ms. Lopez, it takes Gabriel just a moment to register who she mst be talking to as she exits. "May I be of service Ms. Lopez?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 11, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Somewhat surprised by the sudden opening of the door and appearance of Ms. Lopez, it takes Gabriel just a moment to register who she mst be talking to as she exits. "May I be of service Ms. Lopez?"



Actually, yes. I was wondering were the crew are.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 11, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane - Da'Shan Mind Knight*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, yes. I was wondering were the crew are.





Straightening his robe a bit Gabriel studies Liriana as he speaks. "Well the Captain, Caine, and Ebon are in the Command section and Lucas and Friday, the Techs, are in the Engine room talking with Dra'Ken the last I saw. I have yet to meet Mr. Lincoln but I may have just missed him in passing."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 12, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Straightening his robe a bit Gabriel studies Liriana as he speaks. "Well the Captain, Caine, and Ebon are in the Command section and Lucas and Friday, the Techs, are in the Engine room talking with Dra'Ken the last I saw. I have yet to meet Mr. Lincoln but I may have just missed him in passing."



"Thank you Da'Shan." She smiles and walks toward the engine room. She walks in and has a seat. She lets herself be loose and comfortable.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 12, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*

Watching as Liriana travels down the hall Gabriel loses himself in his thoughts. _I think this would be a good time to review the crew roster the Administrator sent along._ With that thought his only real goal he makes his way into the Computer Room. "Ce-Cee can you warn me if anyone comes within five meters of the Computer room?" Sitting down he quickly begins to review the various members of the Pacifics crew.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 12, 2005)

Busy reviewing some files, Lucas doesn't notice the newcomer at first. When he does, he turns and asks, "You want something?"


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 12, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> A surprised look comes across Dra'Ken's face upon hearing that language. [sblock]He returns the greeting gesture, replying in slightly less mangled sesheyan, "I had not expected to find one who spoke my language here. Interesting. Where did you learn it?"[/sblock]




Friday stumbles a bit, and replies, in broken Seshayan, "Uh, I only speak little."  Then she continues in Galactic Standard "I just know a few phrases, really. What did you say?"  She appears to be smiling, but with humans it is hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Liriani takes a cue to CeCe's words. _It must be the room._ Liriani pulls back to reality and steps out of the room. "Cece can you please tell me where the others are?"




"Certainly! I would just love to do that,"  the computer's sing-song voice cheerfully replies. "They're lost in eternal darkness, just like us all. But that won't stop them from wandering about the ship. In fact, one of them is just outside the door. Ah! Here he is now," she happily concludes as the door opens.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 12, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Van sits on the bridge, lost in silence as the ship moves through nothing to nothing, and eventually will decide to be somewhere again. All sorts of weird, the Star Drive process, he thinks.
> 
> _OOC: Just wanted to post a placeholder, let everyone know I'm back. The plan's still the same, though: Van'll politely do deck duty 'til Dra'Ken can relieve him and he can have his meeting with Gabriel. Or until something less pleasant crops up and he has to deal with it. _




Ebon quietly gets up and leaves the bridge, apparently lost in thought.

The computers hum in quiet meditation as the CSS Pacific hovers in infinite darkness. From somewhere in the corridor behind you, comes the faint echo of a mournful electronic giggle.

Caine turns and speaks to Van, "Well Captain, how does it feel to be on your first mission in drivespace? We're off to a good start, wouldn't you say? I must say, it does invigorate me to feel this close to the divine unconscious. I imagine the next few days will prove very enlightening. For us all."


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 12, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Watching as Liriana travels down the hall Gabriel loses himself in his thoughts. I think this would be a good time to review the crew roster the Administrator sent along. With that thought his only real goal he makes his way into the Computer Room. "Ce-Cee can you warn me if anyone comes within five meters of the Computer room?." Sitting down he quickly begins to review the various members of the Pacifics crew.




CECCE happily replies, "Certainly, sir. Here comes Ebon now."  And Ebon does, in fact, enter the room just as you are sitting down. She seems lost in thought, her face an inscrutable mask, rimmed with tiny wires and reflecting a metallic character in her eyes. As she enters the computer room, CECCE's bubbly voice can be heard quietly humming a children's tune about loneliness.

Ebon looks at you impassively and says "Greetings. Am I disturbing you?"


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> "Thank you Da'Shan." She smiles and walks toward the engine room. She walks in and has a seat. She lets herself be loose and comfortable.




Friday seems surprised and a little shy. She's hesitant with her words. "Well, hello, Miss Lopez. Welcome to the Pacific. Can we help you with anything?"


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 13, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Busy reviewing some files, Lucas doesn't notice the newcomer at first. When he does, he turns and asks, "You want something?"




Friday nudges Lucas in the ribs, and speaks to Liriani in a friendly voice, "Yes, what can we do for you, Miss Lopez? Would you like to see our engines?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 13, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> CECCE happily replies, "Certainly, sir. Here comes Ebon now."  And Ebon does, in fact, enter the room just as you are sitting down. She seems lost in thought, her face an inscrutable mask, rimmed with tiny wires and reflecting a metallic character in her eyes. As she enters the computer room, CECCE's bubbly voice can be heard quietly humming a children's tune about loneliness.
> 
> Ebon looks at you impassively and says "Greetings. Am I disturbing you?"




Looking up at Ebon while turning off his data slate, Gabriel smiles at the Aleerians entrance. "Greetings to you as well Ebon. Please come in, it won't disturb me a bit." With that he motions to one of the other stations about the room. "Or do you need this specific station? I would be more than happy to move."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2005)

Dra'Ken studied Friday, wondering what kind of game she was playing. _Was she testing my knowledge of the language? Does she regret speaking in that language, and now feigns ignorance?_ Dra'Ken shrugged again. I said hello, then asked where you learned that language. You appear to be quite well-travelled. 

The entrance of Liriani Lopez was mildly annoying, but the commander resisted the urge to somehow snub her. Besides, the engineer...Lucas...had already managed that quite well. _Who would I rather side with...the well-meaning if absurd wealthy entertainer, or the unfriendly, pessimistic, yet extremely competent engineer..._ 

Behind his dark goggles, Dra'Ken's eyes darted between the two, then returned to Friday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Friday seems surprised and a little shy. She's hesitant with her words. "Well, hello, Miss Lopez. Welcome to the Pacific. Can we help you with anything?"



Laera opens her mouth, as if about to say something, then closes it. _Hmm._ "Actually I just wanted to partake in a litlle conversation, would that be all right?" Laera then arches her back a little and feels the constraint of the clothes she is wearing. She then undoes the top button on her shirt. "It is certainly a beautiful ship. It reminds me of the first ship I was on."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Laera opens her mouth, as if about to say something, then closes it. _Hmm._ "Actually I just wanted to partake in a litlle conversation, would that be all right?" Laera then arches her back a little and feels the constraint of the clothes she is wearing. She then undoes the top button on her shirt. "It is certainly a beautiful ship. It reminds me of the first ship I was on."




_Great. She wants to talk._ "Don't be fooled by appearances. It's barely got enough power to operate all systems."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Great. She wants to talk._ "Don't be fooled by appearances. It's barely got enough power to operate all systems."



"Well, it is beautiful. You know I get the feeling that I am not welcome so I will be off" Laera leaves and heads towards her quarters. _I don't understand it._


----------



## Samnell (Oct 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> "Well, it is beautiful. You know I get the feeling that I am not welcome so I will be off" Laera leaves and heads towards her quarters. _I don't understand it._




"Ok," Lucas shrugs. Once she's gone, Lucas turns to Friday. "Guess she's someone important. Must have been her cargo Duke was loading in." He speaks offhandedly, as if discussing a blank wall.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 13, 2005)

I understand she is some kind of famous vocal entertainer. She seems a little naieve, but she means well.  Dra'Ken shrugs, wondering if he had appeared so harsh and uncaring to the VIP. _She, at the least, does not have eyes on my position. The Solar probably does._


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2005)

*Van, Biocap*



			
				Ozmar said:
			
		

> Caine turns and speaks to Van, "Well Captain, how does it feel to be on your first mission in drivespace? We're off to a good start, wouldn't you say? I must say, it does invigorate me to feel this close to the divine unconscious. I imagine the next few days will prove very enlightening. For us all."




Van's face flushes. He'd completely forgotten about Caine's religious background. 

"I ... imagine so. I should apologize for utterly forge--er, I meant to ask you if there were any rituals we should go through before you entered the ... divine unconscious, but with all the excitement of the celebrity and all...

"Um, so, should we pray?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 13, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I understand she is some kind of famous vocal entertainer. She seems a little naieve, but she means well.  Dra'Ken shrugs, wondering if he had appeared so harsh and uncaring to the VIP. _She, at the least, does not have eyes on my position. The Solar probably does._




"So why do we have a singer on board?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2005)

[sblock=Ozmar]Lirianai enter her quarters. "Cece, can you please tell me about the other on board. It seems like my presence on the ship is met with some resistance. I would like to know why I am being given the 'cold shoulder' by those that do not appreciate my talents."[/sblock]


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 14, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*

Looking up with a bit of a surprised look upon his face, Gabriel slowly rises from his chair. "Actually Ebon, I am afraid I must depart. I have been so intent on getting to know the ship, I forgot the Captain wished to meet with me. But I would appreciate some of your time later to speak. And of course if you have need of me you need but ask." And with that Gabriel leaves the room and makes his way toward the Bridge.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 14, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Looking up at Ebon while turning off his data slate, Gabriel smiles at the Aleerians entrance. "Greetings to you as well Ebon. Please come in, it won't disturb me a bit." With that he motions to one of the other stations about the room. "Or do you need this specific station? I would be more than happy to move."




"No. This will be fine." She sits and places her hand on the console, and tiny filaments snake out of her fingers into the dataport. As they do, her eyes fade and assume a distant, unseeing appearance.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 14, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'Ken studied Friday, wondering what kind of game she was playing. _Was she testing my knowledge of the language? Does she regret speaking in that language, and now feigns ignorance?_ Dra'Ken shrugged again. I said hello, then asked where you learned that language. You appear to be quite well-travelled.




Friday stammers slightly, in a strange, human manner, "Oh, t-thanks. I guess you pick things up here and there. I've been around the 'verse a few times. You know." She shrugs, perhaps a human gesture? Or is she trying to mimic seshayan mannerisms again?


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Laera opens her mouth, as if about to say something, then closes it. _Hmm._ "Actually I just wanted to partake in a litlle conversation, would that be all right?" Laera then arches her back a little and feels the constraint of the clothes she is wearing. She then undoes the top button on her shirt. "It is certainly a beautiful ship. It reminds me of the first ship I was on."




Friday brightens: "Isn't she? I've only been on her a few days, but I already feel at home. Trust me, Miss Lopez, this ship is solid. She'll take her anywhere in the 'verse and feel right at home all the way. Have you seen your quarters yet? I callibrated the holo-projectors, so if you ever find anything wrong with them, you just let me know and I'll fix them right up!"


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 14, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Ok," Lucas shrugs. Once she's gone, Lucas turns to Friday. "Guess she's someone important. Must have been her cargo Duke was loading in." He speaks offhandedly, as if discussing a blank wall.




Friday kicks Lucas in the shin. "Good job Tyler! You scared her off. You got something against people with wings?"


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 14, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Van's face flushes. He'd completely forgotten about Caine's religious background.
> 
> "I ... imagine so. I should apologize for utterly forge--er, I meant to ask you if there were any rituals we should go through before you entered the ... divine unconscious, but with all the excitement of the celebrity and all...
> 
> "Um, so, should we pray?"




Caine laughs. It is a very friendly and inclusive sound. "Not at all, captain. We orlamists do not stand on ceremony. Nor do we expect others to share our faith. The Orlamu tradition is both faith and science. We seek to understand the nature of drivespace through scientific inquiry, and we remember the reverence and awe that has inspired us to seek out its secrets."

"Admittedly, there are some radicals who feel that travel in drivespace intrudes where men were not meant to go, but that is hardly a mainstream opinion. I believe St Sendir spoke truly when he said that drivespace is a gift to all mankind, one that unlocks the playroom of our youth, granting us access to the stars."


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 14, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "So why do we have a singer on board?"




Friday: "I dunno. Goodwill ambassador? (Obviously you're not suited for the job.)"


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ozmar]Lirianai enter her quarters. "Cece, can you please tell me about the other on board. It seems like my presence on the ship is met with some resistance. I would like to know why I am being given the 'cold shoulder' by those that do not appreciate my talents."[/sblock]




[sblock=Frukathka]
Your quarters are indeed impressive: they appear to be an elegant series of rooms, filled with pillows, closets for clothes, and comfortable chairs and sofas. 

There is a small girl there, wearing a military jumpsuit, and curled up in a pile of cushions. As you speak, the girl sits up and speaks with CECCE's friendly voice.

"Yes, Liriani, I can tell you about the others on this ship. What would you like to know?"

"Captain Van Curran is from the Thuldan Empire. His father is Admiral Phineous Curran. This is his first assignment."

"Commander Dra'Ked is from VoidCorp. He was assigned her at the request of Ambassador Quentin Sikes."

"Lt. Commander Gabriel Dane is from the Union of Sol. He is a mindwalker of the Da'Shan Orders monastery."

"Lieutenant Ebon is from Insight. She was a pilot in a marine heavy armor division before being assigned to this ship."

"Lieutenant, J.G. Thomas Caine is from the Orlamu Theocracy. His request for this assignment was approved by Administrator Jocelyn Kara."

"Chief Petty Officer Lucas Tyler is from the Hatire Community. This is his first naval assignment in the Star Force."

"Petty Officer Jak Friday is from Rigunmor. She has served in the Star Force as engineer, fighter pilot and captain, but was recently demoted to engineer's mate."

"Spaceman Duke Lincoln is from Austrin-Ontis Unlimited. He served with Ebon in a marine heavy armor division before being assigned to this ship."

"Miss Liriani Lopez is from the Union of Sol. She is our ambassador and OMIG representative, and the best, most wonderful singer on board!" As she completes this monologue, the girl rushes up to give you a hug, and the music from your last hit single begins playing over the room's speakers.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

*Van, Captain Biologist!*

_OOC: posting this assuming no one catches Gabriel in the hallway_

Van, relieved that he's not stepped on his officer's religious toes, sighs, then smiles when the mindwalker returns to the bridge.

"Gabriel! Hope the walkabout was, well, walka.. bouty." He lets out a nervous laugh, then pushes on. 

"But we're having a meeting, right? Here, I'm using the front room from my quarters as an office. Figured it made sense with the entrance right onto the bridge and all. The bridge is all yours Mr. Caine, so be nice to her."

With that, Van ushers the Mind Knight through the side door in the bridge and into a very unorganized office space. The captain blushes as he picks up a stack of datasheets from one of the chairs to make room.

"Sorry. Haven't really had time to settle, plus I'm kind of horrible at unpacking, since I keep running across things like old papers or medtexts I've been meaning to look at and then I just lose track of time doing just that."

Another nervous laugh, then Van finds himself a seat, as well.

"Have you had time to ... have you seen the files on the crew, then?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 14, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Gabriel! Hope the walkabout was, well, walka.. bouty." He lets out a nervous laugh, then pushes on. "But we're having a meeting, right? Here, I'm using the front room from my quarters as an office. Figured it made sense with the entrance right onto the bridge and all. The bridge is all yours Mr. Caine, so be nice to her." With that, Van ushers the Mind Knight through the side door in the bridge and into a very unorganized office space. The captain blushes as he picks up a stack of datasheets from one of the chairs to make room."Sorry. Haven't really had time to settle, plus I'm kind of horrible at unpacking, since I keep running across things like old papers or medtexts I've been meaning to look at and then I just lose track of time doing just that." Another nervous laugh, then Van finds himself a seat, as well. "Have you had time to ... have you seen the files on the crew, then?"





A slight smile settles on Gabriels face as he studies the Captains mannerisms. "Yes it was very informative" Following him into the office Gabriel is surprised by the sheer amount of chaos within the room. But keeping his calm demeanor he quickly takes the offered seat. 

_Well this if nothing else shows his relaxed manner is not just a show. It looks almost a case study of the absent minded scientist. This should prove interesting on so many levels. _ 
"Do not worry all things will work out in time. Reflecting on the past can be an invaluable tool for improving the future." Taking a moment to once again study the Captain while to look for the right words, until finally he begins again. "I have only cursorily seen the files. Though I plan to study them more completely as our current jump continues. I have managed to meet most of the crew, though some only in passing. Was there anything in particular you wished me to make note of, or to watch?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

*Van*

Van bites his lip a moment, looking around as if someone's going to overhear him, then decides it's safe enough.

"Well, we've kind of got a lot of folks getting second chances on the crew, and I really want to let them have those, but I have to ... " He takes a deep breath to steady himself, looks at the way he's bouncing his knee as if he's scolding the knee itself (maybe he is, since the bouncing does stop). Then he looks Gabriel straight in the eye. The mind knight doesn't need psychic powers to see the worry in his face. Then he continues:

Yeti:[sblock]
"It's Duke. Hackers I can deal with. And Friday's case seems circumstantial at worst. But, well, Duke actively murdered his crewmates. He doesn't remember any of it, but he did it. And he's Austrin, so you know he was good at it, too. Personally, I'm more than a little worried about relapse.

"There's the secondary question of why Ebon would go and request assignment with a man who killed most of their mates before, but that's pretty much a far second to making sure we don't wind up starring in _Duke Attack 2: The Pacific Slaughter_, you know?"[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> [sblock=Frukathka]"Miss Liriani Lopez is from the Union of Sol. She is our ambassador and OMIG representative, and the best, most wonderful singer on board!" As she completes this monologue, the girl rushes up to give you a hug, and the music from your last hit single begins playing over the room's speakers.[/sblock]




[sblock=Ozmar]Laera smiles and opens her arms. "I can see that I have a very big fan. Would you like your own private concert?"[/sblock]


----------



## Samnell (Oct 14, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Friday kicks Lucas in the shin. "Good job Tyler! You scared her off. You got something against people with wings?"




_You mean blas- Like me?_ "I don't like her. I don't like people who come in and sit down to watch like they own the place and we're the entertainment. She didn't even say 'hello' or 'go to Hell' or anything," Lucas says with considerably less passion than he would use when speaking of inanimate objects, like engines or computers.



> Friday: "I dunno. Goodwill ambassador? (Obviously you're not suited for the job.)"




"Yeah. I'm not much of a High Priest of Concordan Cheer," Lucas smirks, genuinely amused at the thought.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 14, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*

Doing his best to process the possible motivations of such an act Gabriel begins to formulate a plan of action. "I shall see what I can do to monitor the situation, and advise you when I have found out more information. I will also try and get to know Duke, and Ebon for that matter, and see if I cannot find the missing pieces. But the Administrator did hand pick the individuals for this mission. Perhaps she has access to the information we do not and it gave her cause to support the two for this journey."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 14, 2005)

Dra'Ken ponders Friday's nervous reaction, staring at her. _I need to read our personnel files as soon as possible. Still, I'm glad I didn't potentially color my impressions of the crew with prior knowledge._

"While I find her idealism annoying, she seems fairly harmless. Furthermore, she was attempting to be friendly by complimenting the ship, Dra'Ken says uncomfortably.  "I find it highly unlikely that Lucas has distaste for people with wings, since he has not expressed it in my presence."

"She seems willing to be helpful, and doesn't seem to treat our mission as her own personal pleasure cruise as one might expect a celebrity of her status to."_It could be worse. I wonder how functional her wings are..._


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2005)

*Van*



			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Doing his best to process the possible motivations of such an act Gabriel begins to formulate a plan of action. "I shall see what I can do to monitor the situation, and advise you when I have found out more information. I will also try and get to know Duke, and Ebon for that matter, and see if I cannot find the missing pieces. But the Administrator did hand pick the individuals for this mission. Perhaps she has access to the information we do not and it gave her cause to support the two for this journey."




Van smiles ruefully. "She gave me command, too, so I'm not sure I'm 100% on the administrator's judgement skills, but I do have a very ... demanding father where Duke just had, well, Ebon."

The captain's eyebrows arch above the top of his sunglasses as he offers, "Say, you don't think they're an item, do you?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 15, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Van smiles ruefully. "She gave me command, too, so I'm not sure I'm 100% on the administrator's judgement skills, but I do have a very ... demanding father where Duke just had, well, Ebon."
> 
> The captain's eyebrows arch above the top of his sunglasses as he offers, "Say, you don't think they're an item, do you?"




His head cocking at a slight angle Gabriel continues to observe Van with his constant calm expression. "Yes...I must admit her choice for myself was equally perplexing. I am the first of my order to leave Sol space in many years. Maybe she saw something in this particular group of skills and personalities."

Moving a bit Gabriel at the Captains second statement, his brows furrow in deep concentration. "Possible....It would point to why she survived their previous posting. But at this point just speculation. At this time they are the two that I have had the least contact with aboard ship. Though I hope to remedy that in the next day or so."


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2005)

*Van*



			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> His head cocking at a slight angle Gabriel continues to observe Van with his constant calm expression. "Yes...I must admit her choice for myself was equally perplexing. I am the first of my order to leave Sol space in many years. Maybe she saw something in this particular group of skills and personalities."
> 
> Moving a bit Gabriel at the Captains second statement, his brows furrow in deep concentration. "Possible....It would point to why she survived their previous posting. But at this point just speculation. At this time they are the two that I have had the least contact with aboard ship. Though I hope to remedy that in the next day or so."




The psychic's calm is comforting. Or is it that he's enforcing comfort? Best not to worry about it; if he is in Van's head, it's not like Van has the kind of training to identify or resist it. Instead, he decides to ignore the impulse and enjoy the salve on his nerves. He smiles.

"I feel better knowing you're on the job, Gabe. I'm sure there are issues to discuss with the other crew, but I figure those are less urgent and you'll likely run into them as we go. I just wanted to make sure you were ... forewarned about this one."

The captain starts to stand, then stops himself and returns to his seat.

"Sorry. I didn't even think: do you have any questions or concerns of your own, while we've got the private space?"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 16, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> The psychic's calm is comforting. Or is it that he's enforcing comfort? Best not to worry about it; if he is in Van's head, it's not like Van has the kind of training to identify or resist it. Instead, he decides to ignore the impulse and enjoy the salve on his nerves. He smiles.
> 
> "I feel better knowing you're on the job, Gabe. I'm sure there are issues to discuss with the other crew, but I figure those are less urgent and you'll likely run into them as we go. I just wanted to make sure you were ... forewarned about this one."
> 
> ...





His smile growing Gabriel watches the Captain chuckling inwardly. "No...No...I don't have any questions right now. But if I may I will reserve the opportunity for another time."  And with that a full smile breaks across his face. "And I appreciate both your trust and the forewarning of the situation."


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2005)

*Van*



			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> His smile growing Gabriel watches the Captain chuckling inwardly. "No...No...I don't have any questions right now. But if I may I will reserve the opportunity for another time."  And with that a full smile breaks across his face. "And I appreciate both your trust and the forewarning of the situation."




Van smiles, then waves off the thanks as if they embarrass him.

"Nothing doing. I figure there's a whole lot of politicking going on out there, and I'm not much good at any of it. About the only thing I'm probably good at as a captain is delegating."

He stands now, walking to the door back out to the bridge, though he waits for Gabriel to precede him.

"Best bet this crew has is to look out for each other, and the sooner we figure out how good we are at that, the better."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 17, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Van smiles, then waves off the thanks as if they embarrass him.
> 
> "Nothing doing. I figure there's a whole lot of politicking going on out there, and I'm not much good at any of it. About the only thing I'm probably good at as a captain is delegating."
> 
> ...




Standing and making his way to the door, Gabriel turns to Van nodding. "I believe you have found the statement that we should all live by while here."  And with that he makes his way from the office to the bridge and then out to the hall beyond.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2005)

_Bump!_

Dra'Ken clears his throat softly.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 19, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "She seems willing to be helpful, and doesn't seem to treat our mission as her own personal pleasure cruise as one might expect a celebrity of her status to."




"Being willing to be helpful and being helpful are separate activities," Lucas says dismissively.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2005)

Dra'Ken looked sharply at Lucas. She will prove to be helpful, I can assure you. This vessel is a small place.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 19, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'Ken looked sharply at Lucas. She will prove to be helpful, I can assure you. This vessel is a small place.




"Uh, yeah. Of course she will," Lucas says dubiously, shuffling and looking away as he does.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 26, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ozmar]Laera smiles and opens her arms. "I can see that I have a very big fan. Would you like your own private concert?"[/sblock]




[sblock=Frukathka]
"Oh, that would be grand!" The little girl jumps for joy and claps her hands. "Your music makes the darkness disappear! I am so glad you are aboard, Miss Lopez!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 26, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _You mean blas- Like me?_ "I don't like her. I don't like people who come in and sit down to watch like they own the place and we're the entertainment. She didn't even say 'hello' or 'go to Hell' or anything," Lucas says with considerably less passion than he would use when speaking of inanimate objects, like engines or computers.




Friday rolls her eyes. "Hmph! Well,_ I_ like her. And I thought she was the entertainment? This might not be such a boring trip after all."


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 26, 2005)

Scene: The Engine Room

As Friday, Dra'Ken and Lucas are standing around, thinking uncomfortbale thoughts in the silence, the door suddenly opens and in walks a large, athletic man with a short, military haircut and a vicious scar across his face. He's wearing a standard-issue jumpsuit with a large combat knife sheathed at his side. He's carrying a large crate and talking as he enters, "Lucas, where d'ya want this _fei-oo_?"  He sets it down near one of the bulkheads, and then turns and spies Dra'Ken. "What th-?! No one said nothin' about havin' no bat on board." He moves a little closer, eying Dra'Ken like he was some kind of exotic beast.

Friday seems somewhat shocked, and snaps at him, "Watch it, Duke! This is our commanding officer!"

Duke looks at her with a stupid-looking grin and a surprised expression. "No way? A bat's our commander? What won't they think of next?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 26, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Friday rolls her eyes. "Hmph! Well,_ I_ like her. And I thought she was the entertainment? This might not be such a boring trip after all."




"Five days and no Grid? I don't see how she'll make that any better," Lucas sighs.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 26, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> As Friday, Dra'Ken and Lucas are standing around, thinking uncomfortbale thoughts in the silence, the door suddenly opens and in walks a large, athletic man with a short, military haircut and a vicious scar across his face. He's wearing a standard-issue jumpsuit with a large combat knife sheathed at his side. He's carrying a large crate and talking as he enters, "Lucas, where d'ya want this _fei-oo_?"  He sets it down near one of the bulkheads, and then turns and spies Dra'Ken. "What th-?! No one said nothin' about havin' no bat on board." He moves a little closer, eying Dra'Ken like he was some kind of exotic beast.




Lucas rolls his eyes, "He's a seshayan, not a bat."



> Friday seems somewhat shocked, and snaps at him, "Watch it, Duke! This is our commanding officer!"




_Oh spare me. Now I feel bad about saying anything. I am NOT observing proper protocol. But I'm not being a bigoted anti-alien jerk either._



> Duke looks at her with a stupid-looking grin and a surprised expression. "No way? A bat's our commander? What won't they think of next?"




_Ok, the look on his face was almost worth it._ "I'm waiting for an AI captain on a human-crewed ship. It's only a matter of time."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 26, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*

Finishing his conversation Gabriel is struck by the need to meet the remaining member of the crew. After leaving the bridge he quikens his pace toward the rear of the ship. "Ce-Cee could you tell me where Duke Lincoln is currently?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 26, 2005)

Dra'Ken tilts his head up to look at the man..._Duke, wasn't it? He just challenged my authority..._

"Do you have some sort of problem with sesheyans, or are you using my species simply as a weapon to attack me?" Dra'Ken asks cooly, studying him. 

"I am Commander Dra'Ken, as Ms. Friday stated."


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Finishing his conversation Gabriel is struck by the need to meet the remaining member of the crew. After leaving the bridge he quikens his pace toward the rear of the ship. "Ce-Cee could you tell me where Duke Lincoln is currently?"




"Certainly, Commander Dane. Duke Lincoln is not floating outside in the lifeless void, he is presently in Main Engineering." Arrows light up in the corridor leading down to that room.

As you arrive, there seems to be a loud conversation in progress, with several of the crew talking, or even arguing with each other. You sense tense emotions as you enter the room.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 27, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'Ken tilts his head up to look at the man..._Duke, wasn't it? He just challenged my authority..._
> 
> "Do you have some sort of problem with sesheyans, or are you using my species simply as a weapon to attack me?" Dra'Ken asks cooly, studying him.
> 
> "I am Commander Dra'Ken, as Ms. Friday stated."




Duke shrugs. "Naw, I ain't got no problem with ya. I jus' never seen one in command before. I heard you was all corporate hunters for VoidCorp or something like that. Is it true you bats can see in the dark?"  The human grins in an odd gesture - perhaps it means to be friendly? but it seems oddly threatening instead. You notice it is armed with a large combat knife in its belt.

As he talks, the doors open, and Lt. Cmdr Dane enters the room.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*

Moving swiftly into the room Gabriel tries to get a feel for the conversation. Taking a step closer to Friday he greets her in a low tone before turning to the others in the room. "Greetings gentlemen is this a private discussion or can anyone join?"  Adding a slight smile his face still holds his calm visage. Stepping towards Duke, Gabriel gives a slight bow of his head, while keeping eye contact. 

_Fascinating! He almost feels like an animal challenging for rank in the pack._

"Well since I have met everyone else on the crew complement you must be Duke Lincoln. It is nice to finally meet you."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Moving swiftly into the room Gabriel tries to get a feel for the conversation. Taking a step closer to Friday he greets her in a low tone before turning to the others in the room. "Greetings gentlemen is this a private discussion or can anyone join?"




"Anyone can join. We have low standards," Lucas smirks. He goes over to the box Duke hauled in and opens it up.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Duke shrugs. "Naw, I ain't got no problem with ya. I jus' never seen one in command before. I heard you was all corporate hunters for VoidCorp or something like that. Is it true you bats can see in the dark?"  The human grins in an odd gesture - perhaps it means to be friendly? but it seems oddly threatening instead. You notice it is armed with a large combat knife in its belt.
> 
> As he talks, the doors open, and Lt. Cmdr Dane enters the room.




Dra'Ken simply shrugs. _This one smells of trouble; I'll have to watch my back, and I have no sense of alerting him to my capabilities._


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Anyone can join. We have low standards," Lucas smirks. He goes over to the box Duke hauled in and opens it up.





His calm visaage firmly in place Gabriel turns momentarily to spy Lucas before returning his attention to Lincoln. "It is good to know. I will keep that in mind for your future assignments." After a short pause he continues. "So what is the topic of the moment?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> His calm visaage firmly in place Gabriel turns momentarily to spy Lucas before returning his attention to Lincoln. "It is good to know. I will keep that in mind for your future assignments."




_Yes, sir, Captain Tightass!_ Lucas busies himself with reviewing the contents of Duke's box. _What did they call that? Good Officer, Bad Officer? Run to the Good Officer to get protection from the Bad Officer. Get used to the idea of relying on the chain of command. It's enough to get paranoid about. I'm doing time here, not selling my soul. This brain has better things to do than blindly follow orders._


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 28, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> _Yes, sir, Captain Tightass!_ Lucas busies himself with reviewing the contents of Duke's box. _What did they call that? Good Officer, Bad Officer? Run to the Good Officer to get protection from the Bad Officer. Get used to the idea of relying on the chain of command. It's enough to get paranoid about. I'm doing time here, not selling my soul. This brain has better things to do than blindly follow orders._





Shrugging his shoulders Gabriel turns to see Lucas bent over a large box. Shaking his head slightly he makes his way over. 

_What has he gone thru before? I know my humor is weak but he seems to have taken it much too serious. I shall have to watch that in the future._ 

"So anything interesting? I would be glad to help if it is needed."  Pausing for a moment before kneeling down beside Lucas, Gabriel continues in a low voice. "I apologize if my attempt at humor went awry. I am afraid there was little use for it at the monastery."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 28, 2005)

Laera finishes up the concert she was giving Cece and tells Cece taht she is going to call it a day. Laera says a prayer and crawls into bed.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> "So anything interesting?




"That's what I'm trying to find out," Lucas answers, not looking at Gabriel.



> Pausing for a moment before kneeling down beside Lucas, Gabriel continues in a low voice.




_What does he want now? Is this where I get the borderline-threatening speech that's supposed to boost morale._ Lucas stiffened in place.



> "I apologize if my attempt at humor went awry. I am afraid there was little use for it at the monastery."




"I didn't say anything," Lucas glanced furtively at Gabriel, a decidedly guilty expression on his face.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 29, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "I didn't say anything," Lucas glanced furtively at Gabriel, a decidedly guilty expression on his face.





With a slight grin Gabriel continues to watch Lucas. "You don't have to be a mindwalker to see the joke fell flat of the intention. I am afraid finding a happy medium may be more elusive than I would like."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 29, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> With a slight grin Gabriel continues to watch Lucas. "You don't have to be a mindwalker to see the joke fell flat of the intention. I am afraid finding a happy medium may be more elusive than I would like."




Lucas rolled his shoulders uneasily. _Or is he the Good Officer? Is he reading my mind right now? Can he do more to it?_ Lucas saw himself standing ramrod straight at attention, staring off blankly into empty space. Eager to please. Obedient. Righteous. He tried to forcefully blink the image from his mind and failed.

"So...you were in a monastery?" Lucas's father's voice reminded him for the thousandth time that he should have been given over to a monastery where they would know how to force his blasphemous mind into righteousness instead of reveling in its sin.

_I follow the Church of the Oracle now. My brain is not a sin. Technology is not a corruption._ Lucas told himself. The words were powerless.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 29, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Lucas rolled his shoulders uneasily. _Or is he the Good Officer? Is he reading my mind right now? Can he do more to it?_ Lucas saw himself standing ramrod straight at attention, staring off blankly into empty space. Eager to please. Obedient. Righteous. He tried to forcefully blink the image from his mind and failed.
> 
> "So...you were in a monastery?" Lucas's father's voice reminded him for the thousandth time that he should have been given over to a monastery where they would know how to force his blasphemous mind into righteousness instead of reveling in its sin.
> 
> _I follow the Church of the Oracle now. My brain is not a sin. Technology is not a corruption._ Lucas told himself. The words were powerless.





Seeing an opening in the conversation Gabriel follows thru easily. "Yes it was a small enclave for the Order of Da'Shan. They raised me after my mother died."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 29, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Seeing an opening in the conversation Gabriel follows thru easily. "Yes it was a small enclave for the Order of Da'Shan. They raised me after my mother died."




"Never heard of it," _Did they beat the sin out of you?_ "Where's the Order from? _Just keep him talking about himself instead of thinking of things for me to do._


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2005)

*Van*

Van sits on the deck, idly going over everything in his mind, trying to remember what sort of protocols ambassadors need, struggling to recall if he's read anything about Sesheyan wing structure, wondering if he can look up anything about functional wing mutations like their star passenger. Then he remembers he has another resource. Best to start with official inquiries.

"CeCe, what can you tell me about this ambassador we're picking up?" he says to the ceiling.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 30, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Never heard of it," _Did they beat the sin out of you?_ "Where's the Order from? _Just keep him talking about himself instead of thinking of things for me to do._






Raising his head and looking as if in the past Gabriels smile widens as he remembers his home. "Well it was a small place and they liked their privacy. It was on the island of Japan, more specifically the city of New Tokyo. It was fortunate as the entire enclave was dedicated to the development, study, and training of mindwalkers." Taking a moment he visualizes many of his old friends, and the times they had together. Knowing that many people prefer to keep their past a mystery Gabriel carefully opens the subject of to Lucas. "What about you....where did you grow up?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 30, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Raising his head and looking as if in the past Gabriels smile widens as he remembers his home. "Well it was a small place and they liked their privacy. It was on the island of Japan, more specifically the city of New Tokyo. It was fortunate as the entire enclave was dedicated to the development, study, and training of mindwalkers."




"Japan? New Toyko? Never heard of them," Lucas shrugs.



> "What about you....where did you grow up?"




Lucas immediately summoned to mind his assumed history, "Trantal. It's in Insight space." _Keep the initials the same, easier to cover slips. Go ahead. Ask me anything. I did my research._

OOC: I'm a HUGE geography geek. Sometimes playing Lucas is strange.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 30, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Lucas immediately summoned to mind his assumed history, "Trantal. It's in Insight space." _Keep the initials the same, easier to cover slips. Go ahead. Ask me anything. I did my research._





Trying to recall what he can Gabriel brow furrows just a bit. "I am afraid I know very little of the Insight systems. But I would welcome a chance to know more. What was Trantal like?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 30, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Trying to recall what he can Gabriel brow furrows just a bit. "I am afraid I know very little of the Insight systems. But I would welcome a chance to know more. What was Trantal like?"




"Binary system, about twenty light-years from the Rigunmor border. It has a decent Grid. Pretty average as planets go. I grew up on the secondary continent in the subtropics, in Port Weston."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 31, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Binary system, about twenty light-years from the Rigunmor border. It has a decent Grid. Pretty average as planets go. I grew up on the secondary continent in the subtropics, in Port Weston."





Nodding his head as Lucas continues, Gabriel tries to file the information for future perusal. "I must say that sounds fascinating." With a his slight grin growing into a full smile he continues. "But then compared to the monastery anything would be. They kinda went out of their way to keep distractions at a minimum. Or at least that was their term for fun, I think. So what did you do for fun?"


----------



## Samnell (Oct 31, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Nodding his head as Lucas continues, Gabriel tries to file the information for future perusal. "I must say that sounds fascinating." With a his slight grin growing into a full smile he continues. "But then compared to the monastery anything would be. They kinda went out of their way to keep distractions at a minimum. Or at least that was their term for fun, I think. So what did you do for fun?"




"Watching agricultural robots haul in harvests and ships landing and leaving," Lucas tells Gabriel. "They used to haul us out to a farm and make us work for a part of the harvest. Up in the mountains, the robots didn't do so well. A thirty-meter harvester has a lot of trouble negotiating valleys. So we got to sleep in equipment sheds and storage barns with the rest of the animals. It was supposed to build character or something." Lucas's tone leaves no doubts as to his skepticism about the redeeming quality of physical labor, but the muscles showing through his skintight bodysuit look little like the legacy of watching machines go by.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 31, 2005)

Dra'ken continues to study the interactions between their engineer and gridpilot and the Lt. Commander. "I was under the impression that being a renegade computer division, Insight did not engage in significant agricultural activity," Dra'ken says, stirring slightly, recalling his knowledge of the various stellar nations. 

"I believe that Hatire and Nariac are the primary exporters of agriculture products. Your role as agricultural labor seems particularly odd given your proclivity for technology and expensive mutations."  Dra'ken simply shrugs after his observation, as if the irregularities of Lucas's background were of no real concern to him...which they weren't.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 1, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'ken continues to study the interactions between their engineer and gridpilot and the Lt. Commander. "I was under the impression that being a renegade computer division, Insight did not engage in significant agricultural activity," Dra'ken says, stirring slightly, recalling his knowledge of the various stellar nations.




"The continent had preexisting agricultural infrastructure that Insight inherited, courtesy of the former Dreth Commonwealth. There's no sense in throwing it away."



> "I believe that Hatire and Nariac are the primary exporters of agriculture products. Your role as agricultural labor seems particularly odd given your proclivity for technology and expensive mutations."  Dra'ken simply shrugs after his observation, as if the irregularities of Lucas's background were of no real concern to him...which they weren't.




"We don't all come into our genomes by retail," Lucas says defensively. "And since Insight spent GW2 working against the Hatires' and Nariacs' ally Voidcorp, all the more reason to keep the agriculture around where it already exists. It's only one continent. The whole world wasn't a farming colony."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 1, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*

Turning between the two during their short interplay, Gabriel becomes fascinated by the exchange. "It makes sense for them to not waste the resources. Though I would figure they would have spent more time training subsequent generations, rather than having them doing manual labor. But then from the outside looking in, it is hard to understand the logic of their bigger picture."


----------



## Samnell (Nov 1, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> "It makes sense for them to not waste the resources. Though I would figure they would have spent more time training subsequent generations, rather than having them doing manual labor. But then from the outside looking in, it is hard to understand the logic of their bigger picture."




"We had to go to school, learn basic computing, literacy, that kind of thing. But there wasn't a lot of money or interest in training orphans on a backwater agricultural continent. Most of the development money went to the primary continent. Our assumed career path wasn't gridpiloting. They figured us for future farmers, miners, or soldiers. If we wanted something else, it was up to us to figure it out."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 2, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "We had to go to school, learn basic computing, literacy, that kind of thing. But there wasn't a lot of money or interest in training orphans on a backwater agricultural continent. Most of the development money went to the primary continent. Our assumed career path wasn't gridpiloting. They figured us for future farmers, miners, or soldiers. If we wanted something else, it was up to us to figure it out."





Pondering the information Gabriel facial expressions give no hint to the discomfort at the thoughts of abuse to children. "Well it looks like that would be something worthwhile for the Concord to investigate. The legacy they are creating is one that can fester into hatred, and rebellion if pushed to far. But I am glad to see that some are able to escape." Raising up from his position Gabriel takes a moment to stretch before looking at the others in the compartment. "What about the rest of you what are your stories?"


----------



## Samnell (Nov 2, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> But I am glad to see that some are able to escape."[/COLOR] Raising up from his position Gabriel takes a moment to stretch before looking at the others in the compartment.




"'Escape' is the right word for it," Lucas agrees.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 2, 2005)

Dra'ken glanced at Gabriel, a slight smirk appearing on his face. "The Concord is. It's what we're doing."

Looking back at Lucas, Dra'ken paused then flatly stated, "I'm from Voidcorp." _Although anyone could figure it out. Which is why I'm telling them._


----------



## Samnell (Nov 2, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Looking back at Lucas, Dra'ken paused then flatly stated, "I'm from Voidcorp." _Although anyone could figure it out. Which is why I'm telling them._




_Figures. Couldn't luck out just once and get some Seshayan on the right side of the border when Insight bolted. That would be too easy._ "I'm not," Lucas says just as flatly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 2, 2005)

Dra'ken stared at Lucas. _He seems uncomfortable..._

"You already mentioned your previous affiliation, Lucas. Do you really think I care where you happen to be from?"


----------



## Samnell (Nov 2, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You already mentioned your previous affiliation, Lucas. Do you really think I care where you happen to be from?"




Lucas pointedly ignores Dra'ken.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 2, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*

Turning to lock eyes with both alternately as he speaks Gabriel tries to settle the unease that is building. "Yes and I was from the Union of Sol for what little it means now. For good or ill we are all citizens of the Concord now. Or at least I am pretty sure that is what all that paperwork did when we agreed to be part of this merry band. All our former allegiances were dissolved and in a way a clean slate was given. I for one plan to embrace the new opportunity rather than dwell on the way things were."


----------



## Samnell (Nov 2, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Turning to lock eyes with both alternately as he speaks Gabriel tries to settle the unease that is building. "Yes and I was from the Union of Sol for what little it means now. For good or ill we are all citizens of the Concord now.




_Which is better than the alternative, but that's not saying much._



> Or at least I am pretty sure that is what all that paperwork did when we agreed to be part of this merry band. All our former allegiances were dissolved and in a way a clean slate was given. I for one plan to embrace the new opportunity rather than dwell on the way things were."




_Where have I heard that one before?_ "We signed up for what we signed up for," Lucas shrugs. "I don't want any trouble, ok? But I don't think all of us dove into this to get the happy family life we didn't have at home. It's a job."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 3, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "We signed up for what we signed up for," Lucas shrugs. "I don't want any trouble, ok? But I don't think all of us dove into this to get the happy family life we didn't have at home. It's a job."





Turning to face Lucas his gaze tries to slide back to a neutral expression. "Exactly it is a job or an assignment if you prefer. But I figure it is better to make the best of the situation at hand, rather than dwell on the problems of the past. It is a chance at a new beginning, though one that must be given a chance." Cocking his head at Lucas' second statement. "Neither did I, but forces beyond my control denied me that preference. And for the record I came to the Concord with reluctance. If I had my wish I would still be studying at the monastery. Voidcorp though ended that when they killed my mentor while trying to take me back. Apparently I am the product of former employee's, though I was born and raised on Sol. But the Elders believed my joining this mission would provide some protection both for myself and the others against further reprisals. But I remember the good and learn from the bad, but always deal with the now."


----------



## Samnell (Nov 3, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> "Neither did I, but forces beyond my control denied me that preference. And for the record I came to the Concord with reluctance. If I had my wish I would still be studying at the monastery. Voidcorp though ended that when they killed my mentor while trying to take me back. Apparently I am the product of former employee's, though I was born and raised on Sol. But the Elders believed my joining this mission would provide some protection both for myself and the others against further reprisals. But I remember the good and learn from the bad, but always deal with the now."




Lucas gives Gabriel an off look, as if he's not sure exactly what brought this all on. _Life lessons now?_ "It's learning from the bad I'm trying to do here," Lucas says offhandedly. "I'm just pretty happy not to have come out of Voidcorp. Doesn't mean Dra'ken over there is a bad guy because he did. It's not like we get to pick where we're born."

_This would be ironic if it weren't so awkward. Why's he singling me out?_


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 3, 2005)

_An Inseer, and a Solar mindwalker who happens to despise Voidcorp. I don't think these were assigned to work with me by accident...unless the Concord is as incompetent as it seems. At the very least, the Concord wants someone to keep an eye on me._

Another smirk flitted across the Sesheyan's face on hearing Lucas's comments. _But I am a 'bad guy', Lucas. Or at least how you would describe that term. I am a Hunter._

Dra'ken straightened, seemingly uncomfortable. "Where we are from doesn't really matter much anymore. We are all citizens of the Galactic Concord, and were given the opportunity to start a new life aboard _The Pacific_, as it were."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 3, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Lucas gives Gabriel an off look, as if he's not sure exactly what brought this all on. "It's learning from the bad I'm trying to do here," Lucas says offhandedly. "I'm just pretty happy not to have come out of Voidcorp. Doesn't mean Dra'ken over there is a bad guy because he did. It's not like we get to pick where we're born."





Looking somewhat surprised by his own statement Gabriel' expression relaxes with each breath. "Exactly...but at the same time it is a chance to forge ourselves anew. The events of the past happened and we cannot change them, but at the same time they only have as much power over our future as we let them." Turning to look at Dra'Ken even as he continues his conversation with Lucas. "But that is strange since someone of your obvious abilities could have undoubtfully gone far in their system. Though I agree with the assessment of Mr. Dra'ken. And your final statement shows a wisdom that many of the leaders of the stellar nations never achieve."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 3, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'ken straightened, seemingly uncomfortable. "Where we are from doesn't really matter much anymore. We are all citizens of the Galactic Concord, and were given the opportunity to start a new life aboard _The Pacific_, as it were."





A smile seems to grow on the neutral expression he normally cultivates. "My thoughts exactly."


----------



## Samnell (Nov 3, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> A smile seems to grow on the neutral expression he normally cultivates. "My thoughts exactly."




_Great now there's two of them. I think I would have preferred a hardass to Captains Fluffy and Happy._ "It's a job. Life's what got interrupted for it."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 4, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> _Great now there's two of them. I think I would have preferred a hardass to Captains Fluffy and Happy._ "It's a job. Life's what got interrupted for it."





"Yes but wouldn't it be better to make the most of the time. As you said 'you have to be here', why not enjoy it while you are here. Then when your time is complete you are free to follow your original path, the new path, or something completely different." He looks around at the others before moving to a seat close to Friday.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 4, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> "Yes but wouldn't it be better to make the most of the time. As you said 'you have to be here', why not enjoy it while you are here. Then when your time is complete you are free to follow your original path, the new path, or something completely different." He looks around at the others before moving to a seat close to Friday.




"My spiritual needs are not being met," Lucas says in all seriousness. "The ship's Grid is too confined and I don't own a proper meditation program. Also, it's pretty hot in here for me. And I don't see myself as the military type."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 4, 2005)

Inside his mind, Dra'ken laughed at Lucas. _What an ineffectual display of whining. This one wouldn't last long inside the Company. And the Lieutenant Commander seems to be displaying subtle mating rituals towards Jak Friday now, whereas before he acted in a similar manner towards the other flying one. _

"As far as your computer supplies, I'm afraid you'll just have to do without for now. And do you own any clothing with climate weave? If not, I am certain the Captain will be able to requisition some to accommodate your special needs," the Commander told him stiffly, tapping his own goggles for emphasis. 

Dra'ken considered climate weave to be a waste, especially given the opportunity costs. His own clothes were laced with antiscan weave, concealing his second firearm. Far more practical.

"I have never considered myself to be much of a soldier either. It is fortunate, then, that the Captain does not wish to run his vessel with military discipline.


----------



## Samnell (Nov 4, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "As far as your computer supplies, I'm afraid you'll just have to do without for now. And do you own any clothing with climate weave? If not, I am certain the Captain will be able to requisition some to accommodate your special needs," the Commander told him stiffly, tapping his own goggles for emphasis.




"Regular climate weave is still hot for me, and it's passive gear. You can't really tune it in to the right temperature range off the shelf. My resting body temperature is almost past its tolerances for regular use," Lucas says with the resigned shrug of someone who's dealt with their condition for a long time. "I looked at getting some custom-built, but it's pretty expensive. What I'm wearing now is as close to comfortable as I get."*



> "I have never considered myself to be much of a soldier either. It is fortunate, then, that the Captain does not wish to run his vessel with military discipline.




"So what did you do with Voidcorp?" Lucas chose his tone carefully, less, off-putting than before.

*Plus I don't want to be cheesy and buy off a mutation drawback with a piece of standard equipment.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 5, 2005)

"I was an executive assistant."


----------



## Samnell (Nov 5, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I was an executive assistant."




_That could mean anything. Secretery, data entry, spy, assassin..._ "Sounds like a lot of paperwork."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 6, 2005)

Dra'ken shrugs. "It wasn't too bad."


----------



## Samnell (Nov 8, 2005)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Dra'ken shrugs. "It wasn't too bad."




_Ok._ Lucas shrugs at this and goes back to looking at the contents of the box.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 8, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*

Standing up from his chair and giving a slight stretch, Gabriels' gaze travels from one to the other of his fellow crew. "If you all will excuse me I believe I will check on the captain." And with that he swiftly glides across the distance and is out the door making his way to the command deck.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2005)

*Van*

"Gabriel, found everyone you were looking for?" the captain says on the counselor's return. "I was trying to coax some inside info on this ambassador we're picking up, though CeCe seems a bit sluggish at the moment. She's been acting a bit off since we entered drivespace, I think."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 10, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Gabriel, found everyone you were looking for?" the captain says on the counselor's return. "I was trying to coax some inside info on this ambassador we're picking up, though CeCe seems a bit sluggish at the moment. She's been acting a bit off since we entered drivespace, I think."





"Most...though I expext I will have further chances to talk in-depth as the mission continues." Moving toward his spot at communications, the calm look once again settles upon his face. "I believe CeCee may be suffering the same effects Lucas. A deprivement of the freedom offered to them thru the Grid. I am sure any sluggishness is only temmporary."


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2005)

*Van*

"Here's hoping," the captain mutters. "I mean, I'm kind of counting on her to help take up some of my slack, of which I know there's plenty."


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 11, 2005)

*Ooc:*

OOC: Is Ozmar even around anymore? Are the four of us just posting?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 12, 2005)

*Gabriel Dane [Da'Shan Mind Knight]*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "Here's hoping," the captain mutters. "I mean, I'm kind of counting on her to help take up some of my slack, of which I know there's plenty."





Turning his head from the mind numbing blankness beyond the front viewscreen, Gabriel steels his gaze upon Van as if looking inside. "We are all becoming acquainted with both the new ship and our places on it. If we did not have something in our respective fields, I feel we would not be here now."


----------

